# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  lseadragon's Dream Journal

## Lseadragon

I've been a bit slack with keeping a dream journal, but hopefully having one here will prompt me to write in it more often.

Lucid Goals (subject to frequent change):

Summon Eraxis again. (Recurring goal: Completed once.) (For those who don't know, read http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=30324, and Eraxis is a white flying snakelike creature.)
Be a dragon. (Done)
Peel off my skin and see what's underneath. (Done)
Start a shop. (Not done)
Become a point of awareness and shift into a DC. (Not Done)

----------


## Lseadragon

I was in a castle looking around for something, when suddenly there was a sticky mist attack on the king, which killed him. We all had to put our gas masks on, but there was someone who refused to. 
After that, my recall goes for a while until I've either morphed into a dolphin or I'm watching one. I'm swimming in a below ground river, in a third person view. The river ends, but I/the dolphin can't get to the door on the shore, so naturally I/the dolphin casts a magic spell to get there. In the room, it's me again and I'm looking around at all the treasure in the room. I don't know what to do with it, so I leave again. 
The dream fades again until I'm in a room of the castle with an army sergeant shouting at me. I'm not sure why, but I think it's because I didn't mention the treasure to anyone. He takes away my Bronze Star (I had a medal now, it seems) and demotes me to Private. After this, I notice a door in the wall. I walk through it, and it's the same treasure room as before.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Tiger Eye/creep out
I was at a place for sorcerers or outcasts or something. There were three different types of people there - Blues, who were generally taller, and had blue hair; Apprentices, who were short and wore red, and Hermits, who were average height and wore orange. I was a Hermit. I think there was a fourth type, but I can't remember it now. Anyway, I was sitting at a table with people, and I got out a tiger eye stone and started looking at it. Someone said that we liked shiny things.

Suddenly I woke up. It seemed I had been meditating on a bench outside my house. The house was all dark. I opened the door, and a box came up saying the house was deserted, isn't that creepy? But the house was not deserted. There was someone at the other end of the hallway, and they started towards me jerkily, looking like a zombie. Damn, it was creepy. I was thinking "This can't be real" and did a reality check, but my hands looked ok. I'm not annoyed about this - that dream wouldn't have lasted long. It ended right there.

#2 - We're not in space!
Okay, I was apparently in space, but actually I was walking along my street. I had to go to different "planets" (bits along the street) to get news from the explorers and give them rations, which I had in the form of pasta in a spray can which I sprayed at them. One of the explorers couldn't leave because he had discovered a gyroscopic spinning alien, and he couldn't let it stop. I'm not sure why.

#3 - Skiing in May
I was up in a mountain lodge, and I was invited to this skiing competition. Skiing is a common dream sign for me. I should have recognised that. Someone wanted to come with me to ski, and I was fine with it. They weren't in the competition. However, I thought it was summer, and it confused me how there could be snow. But apparently it was May, so that was fine.

I looked out the window, and saw these huge dunes of snow with rubbish in them. With each gust of the wind, these dunes would get smaller.

#? - Fragment
I was in a competition, and I was taking some vouchers to exchange them for prizes.

----------


## Lseadragon

# - Confused Fragments
Toast that I had left in the toaster for several hours.
Looking at all these different sorts of dragon power-up abilities.
Someone telling me they would stop me doing a much-needed quest, just out of spite.
I might remember more later.

----------


## Lseadragon

I would have remembered more, but I find it hard to write in the middle of the night. 

#1 - Driving
I was headed to an acting class, but I was running late. I went to catch a tram, but the tram that came was headed in the wrong direction, so I ran over to the other track, cursing my stupidity. Since I was too late by now, I got in a car and started driving there. This almost triggered a reality check, but not quite. While driving, I considered taking the train.

#2 - Lugia
A third-person view dream. It was apparently Super Smash Bros. and I was watching this giant stick his head out a window. Then in my vision popped up a list of all the unlockable characters. The dream then jumped to a mountain with a big crystal on top. A crowd of people were waiting at the bottom. This old man fell out of the sky and they caught him and were all really relieved, because he had been missing. He had been dropped there by Lugia, who was then flying away from the mountain. This won the game, and it cut to an ending animation, with all these animated moons and suns going everywhere. Eventually this animation faded down to a building, with several people beside it. It cut back to first person. I went inside the building, and it had all these weird things in glass jars filled with liquid, like guitars and posters.

#3 - Lagoon
Great visuals in this dream. I was in a lake surrounded on one side by cliffs with lots of other people. The cliffs would throw up waves, and everyone was messing around. I kept feeling something brushing my foot. I looked underwater, and it was a turtle. The turtle (which was very realistic) swam away towards the cliff, so I followed it. It went under a rockhang of the cliff, and as I followed it, the scene suddenly changed. I was on the other side of the cliff, standing by these cells, and there was something shouting at me. I'm not entirely sure now what it was, but it wasn't human. It was shouting about how it was going to greet me, but this other guy standing there said it shouldn't do that, it might kill me. I ignored the second guy.

----------


## Lseadragon

Notes: Rubber suit. Field. Bionic. Glass Poster. Staircase? 55% warn.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Job Interview
I was going for a job interview at a brightly coloured shop. I sat for a minute, then the person conducting the interviews led me into a room, and left for something, leaving me sitting there. I noticed she had left a yellow book on the chair, which had a blurb describing things you should know for job interviews. When she came back, she gave me two open questions I had to fill out to see if I was right for the job. One was "If there was a war on, would you fight or not and why?" I don't remember the second one, but it was just as coherent. 

#2 - Defense of the Chest of Stuff
I was defending a glowing chest, and so I couldn't leave my chair, for fear that someone would break into it. I think a werewolf came in at some point.

#3 - Smoky Plains and Smoky Planes
I was walking along a road in plains somewhere. The sky was all smoky and there were lots of planes flying overhead. I started looking at the planes and I realised they were belching heaps of smoke. Eventually, the planes passed and I reached a campsite. The sky had cleared and it was bright, even though it was 10 at night. I wondered why this was, but didn't give much thought to it.  ::?:  

#4 - Pythons in the Pool
I was walking through a forest (I'm always walking somewhere in dreams) and the ground was covered in heaps of spiderwebs. I was going to see some pythons I knew. I reached a tree, when suddenly two black widow spiders fell on my hand. Understandably, I was freaked out, and tried to blow them off. They were dancing around my arm, but eventually I got them off, and ran out of the trees into a gully which was also covered in spiderwebs. I said to the person I was travelling with that I was sick of the spiders. Then I noticed a wooden slat sticking out of the ground. We'd found what we'd been looking for! I climbed on the slats, up to a covered pool. I wondered briefly if it was deserted, but I heard some voices from underneath the cover. I then wondered how exactly I would greet them, but I suddenly realised I was wearing some goggles, so I just dived into the pool.
In the pool (underwater) there were several children sitting on the ground, like they were being taught something, and as I expected, two pythons. One was anthromorphic, and the other was quite fat. At this point, the visuals faded out for a time. I asked one of them their opinion on the universe, and I got a reply along the lines that there was no universe outside the bowl (pool). 
Visuals returned, and I was out of the pool. It had started draining, and was really shallow. I don't know where the pythons where at this point.

----------


## Lseadragon

I've been setting my alarm so it goes off after 4 1/2 hours, and every 90 minutes after that. My recall's been a little dead while I adjust.

#1 - Lavender
I was watching a movie. It had this guy who had lost several important mystical things that were crucial for something in the mail, and he was going to get them back. It might have been a trailer. I left the theatre, passing a person outside who was shouting to everybody coming in the doors something along the lines that the last person should come in first. 
The people I was with at the movie were playing video games for some reason. I continued leaving, and suddenly found myself in a corridor. I looked at my hand, and suddenly wondered why it wasn't green, and where my body was. (That bit seems to be a carryover from a book I read. Damn, almost a check.)

I was suddenly on a train, which went a few metres, then stopped. I got out. There was a grassy knoll nearby which I climbed, to find at the top the people I had been watching the movie with. I was dressed in camouflage clothing, and they made some silly remarks about me being a camouflaged soldier. I then hid behind one of those skinny trees you see, I think they're junipers. One of them came to talk to me, and I think he told me I needed to get some lavender. I consulted my map for a while, trying to find where they would sell lavender, and found a flower shop in the top right corner of the map. 

I walked there, and arrived to find nobody there. I had to press A to knock on the door, but I couldn't. Happily, the shopkeeper then arrived. I went inside the shop, which looked like a small apartment. She said she had just got some lavender in. I offered to buy some, but the pricing was odd. She would give me some lavender, and look through my wallet and take whatever she thought was fair. I was okay with this, as I didn't have much money anyway. She gave me some lavender, then looked at my wallet and dumped all the coins on the floor. ( ::wtf:: ) After that, I hung around in the store/apartment for a bit. I spun around in a chair, and looked out through the window at a bathtub.

There's also a bit I can't fit in anywhere. I was on the train again, which stopped, and I got off, but then it went sideways. I shouted "It can't do that!" and went running after it. There were wires on the tracks that tripped me, so I ran beside the track instead. I thought that was very wise indeed.

EDIT: And by the way, the detail of my dreams is getting better. It's not so much fuzz anymore.

----------


## Lseadragon

There was more, but I didn't write it down. I've got to remember to.

#1 - Seventeen
I was at my old school. There were two people talking about juggling. (I had been juggling just before I went to bed.) They were talking about tricks you could do while juggling seventeen balls. I said to one of them I would be very impressed if they could juggle seventeen balls, let alone do tricks with them. I suddenly then was either Raichu or Charmeleon, and I started to climb a pole. The dream then ended.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Wind Of Triumph.
I was in a street, and Spiderman, Superman, Captain Falcon, and a evil version of Captain Falcon were all there. There were evil people going along a nearby street, and they were in this localised wind, which had an effect which we didn't know. I speculated that it was a Denying Wind, but it didn't seem right. So we went into the wind to investigate, and as soon as we did this, they all started to go over to the enemy's side. I was unaffected, so I pulled them out of the wind.


#2 - Cocoa Block
I don't remember much of this, but that's probably good. I was looking for a cocoa block for a recipe in a jungle, and I was looking for a long time, and when I went back they pointed out there was one inside the building anyway that I missed. This really REALLY infuriated me, and I started screaming and smashing the wall.

#3 - Fragment
I was looking at a webpage which said 62% of all fetishes were snake fetishes.  ::?:  

#4 - Boating
I was in a speedboat speeding around. I almost crashed into a sandbank, and then I encountered some big bronze hands sticking out of the water.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Wish You Were Here
I was on a snowy mountain - one of my dreamsigns. I was looking at a map of all the ski runs. One not surrounded by others was called "Wish You Were Here". Things might have happened here, and probably did, but next thing I remember it was more like a movie. There was a girl who was entraced by Saturn, and she was walking along the mountain. She stumbled across a path. Eraxis, who kept calling the girl "Chip", and someone else were both standing in the path. 

The mountain was in Mexico, and the girl was trying to escape. Then she was going to go on a plane with her family, but all these asteroids appeared in the sky, and she watched them for so long she missed the plane, and their tickets started flashing.

So they went back to their house, where they had a backup plan - a balloon! Someone would always keep watching at the door, while the others inflated the balloon. But there was a problem when it was inflated. It wasn't big enough to carry all of them. But the little girl had the answer - to sew patches onto it until it was big enough. They all got to work sewing.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Dolphin Transport Man
I was going to buy some dolphins. But though the dolphins were cheap, the tank was horribly expensive, so I drove around in my truck to find a cheaper one.

#2 - Spitting Contest
I was in a spitting contest on a team and we were losing horribly. I couldn't spit at all. Then I stood up, and suddenly I could spit a lot better.

----------


## Lseadragon

I tried a method similar to VILD last night, and it resulted in lucidity. I think I'll try this method a bit more.

#1 - Depressed Lucidness
I was at school and we were looking at different video game covers. The thing was, I was naked, but nobody noticed. This aroused my suspicion, and I eventually figured out it was a dream. I did a reality check with my finger through my hand, which confirmed my suspicions. The dream cleared up, and everything was suddenly a lot more realistic. I shouted to try and summon Eraxis (who is a snakelike creature I came up with after reading the Dream Pets thread) but to no avail. I asked a couple of nearby DCs where I could find Eraxis. One didn't know, and the other one said "Over that roof, on the runway." I climbed over the roof, to find to my irritation that the roofs just kept on going. This happens frequently in my lucids, and it's really starting to get on my nerves. The scene then jumped to a city where I tried to summon Eraxis again by using the looking around corners method. But again, no luck. *sigh* I'll get it eventually. So then I went walking, and there was a bright flash in the sky, flooding the scene with light. I then found a bridge, and dived off, seeing what I could find underwater. There were heaps of tires on the bottom of the river, but the image looked fractured, and I could feel the dream fading. It went.

Afterwards there was some non-lucid, but I don't remember what happened in it.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Salvia Discussion
I was sitting around a table with some other people. Suddenly, all the people sitting were suddenly teleported into another room, much the same, except the chairs were all over the floor. We picked them up, sat down again, and started talking about salvia. I mentioned I'd heard it could cause you to lose all bodily awareness.

#2 - Ecco echo echo
I came into a warehouse that had wooden walls. There was a mound of dirt in the corner. Two people were inside, and talking about something. I went up to them, and asked if I could dig up the mound. I wasn't allowed, but I could pound it down, and I did so. While I was doing this, the two people were talking about a fight, possibly a boxing match, and this third big guy came in and started shouting. I watched this third guy, but the lights in the warehouse were too bright and got in my eyes. 

I think the dream skipped at this point, as the warehouse turned into a beach, and I became minimally lucid. There was a cave with a fence blocking the way which lead to the ocean, and I could see it going into the earth, so I started to smash down the fence. Ecco the Dolphin came up behind me and said I shouldn't do that. I replied that this was my dream, and I could do whatever I wanted. I walked into the cave, but it turned out it was just a perspective trick, and I was stuck. So I had to dial the Echo Phone, which had a number made up of 0s and 6s. After I got out, Ecco inquired if I wanted to be pushed down the hill. I was fine with this, so I got pushed down the sandy hill through some flowers to the sea. The sea was very pleasant, and left me with a nice feeling for a while after I woke up.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The World is ending, why not dance?
VILD seems to be very effective for me. Anyway, this dream was pretty hazy before and after the brief lucid bit.

Before:
I was driving a car, and got pulled over for some reason which didn't seem right.
I was entering a competition on Neopets where I had to name some made-up language. It was called The Birthday Competition.

I was in a warehouse when I became lucid. I keep forgetting to stabilise the dream; I'll remember next time. Anyway, I asked a nearby DC to go get Eraxis (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=30324&page=5), and I watched as this DC slowly trudged up some stairs obligingly. 

Finished later.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Uprising
We were attacking a fortress-like place. However, we only had four minutes left. In order to take over the fortress in that time, we had to capture a flag, as the other easier ways would take too long. I dived off a cliff and landed at an angle to save time, so I was way ahead of the others. I found a door over a river which lead into the fortress. The door looked like it was made of old blemished marble. I managed to capture the flag, but since I did, I had to kill the governer, who was a friend of mine. I refused, and ran away.

At some point in the fortress, there were all these people holding golden letters, and I had to prevent them from touching the ground. But they split in half and fell anyway. 

#2 - Time Lapse
It was Friday morning, and I was going to school on the train. There was this guy there. But I was sick of waiting for the train, so I pressed the skip button. The train appeared, but I accidently pressed the skip button again. Now I was going to be late for school. But it was even worse than that! The nearby guy turned to me and showed me that it was actually 2PM next Tuesday! So I went out of the train station and started going home. I then thought "Hold on a minute, this whole thing is really stupid. It must be a dream." I was reasonably confident I was dreaming, and did some reality checks to make sure. The reality checks were remarkably stubborn - my hands looked fine, my finger didn't go through my hand - but I was sure I was dreaming, so I kept checking with different checks, and had sucess with breathing through my nose when it's covered. Anyway, I tried morphing into a dragon - a goal that still evades me - by looking at my shadow and willing it to change. I got to wings, and was having difficulty with the face when suddenly the dream collapses. No warning. This keeps happening far too early in the dream, and I don't know how to stop it. It might just be the end of the REM period.

#3 - Skills
I was climbing up a staircase with green walls. The height to the staircase above kept getting smaller, and I had to duck. At the top, there was a bar to hold onto, and I had to jump from the bar to a table. The table was in this room where we had to get across it without touching the floor. After assembling, we started on this. First I did it by stacking chairs as a bridge, but that was a bit cheap, so I did it another time by walking on the sides of the tables around the room. When I'd completed in again, I noticed nobody else was left, and the teacher told me that they'd all gone to the next activity. Fearing being late, I raced to it, where everyone was spinning plastic eggs around plastic chickens. I followed suit, until the teacher told me that I had to put the egg inside the chicken. I did so, shook it up a bit, and opened it again to find a plastic baby chicken. After this activity, there was a break, and I had a packet of gobstoppers.

#fragment 
Either an anthromorphic wolf or just a random person was handing me my box of tarot cards.

And recently I went to an arcade which was very much like a dream I had quite a while ago.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1
I was sitting on a pillar. There was a circle of pillars which people were sitting on. I threw a magazine at someone, who then proceeded to throw it at the wall.
Then I was in a darkened room, and someone came up to me and said they needed me as a witness, as someone had been killed by my magazine. I was a suspect. I walked along somewhere, and saw two other suspects on a roof. I asked them if they did it, but they replied in the negative. 

The scene jumped. Third person view, three people were fighting some enemies in a RPG style and getting slaughtered. One died, and the other two were battered. Their health bars were in the red.

The scene jumped. I was in a cobblestone town talking to a healer. He said his life had no meaning anymore since his sister had died. I said to him, why not join the army? He replied that healers couldn't be targets, so he couldn't. I think he then jumped in the fountain in the middle of the square.

The scene jumped. I was on a train. I got off, but someone had left a book on the train, so I went to get it for them. The book was black with red flecks. I got it, but the train doors closed before I got off again, and the train started moving. I hit the emergency stop, and the train stopped with a screech but kept moving. (That may not make any sense, but it's the only way to describe what happened.) I got off at the next station, and started walking back on a tiled path. Along the way, I encountered someone who I had given a million dollars and 150 dollars to, and I wanted it back now.

#2 - Salty Gum
I went to the supermarket, and bought a packet of gum instead of this other thing I was meant to buy. I had some on the way home, and it was horribly salty. "This is the saltiest thing I've ever tasted - and I once ate a big heaping bowl of salt!" That futurama quote came to mind in the dream, and I'd say it was true.

----------


## Lseadragon

I've noticed a change in my dreams. It seems to be I remember much more of one instead of fragments of many.

#1 - DNA
Don't remember much - didn't get much sleep. I was working against an evil guy who was in the same building. I was put asleep to fight against him. I don't know what happened then, but I remember looking in a second-story window, and finding a computer where the evil guy was running a DNA computation thing. There was also a pool that was half frozen over.

----------


## Lseadragon

Currently Listening To - On The Page by Chroma Key

#1 - Big Brother
I was with a friend in a tree-lined shopping center. Big Brother kept telling us to do stuff, but I got sick of that and started to leave. Before I left, Big Brother said that we would have to fight in a heart-shaped area. I thought that if we just left, we could avoid this, and disobey the inevitable, but the way out was vaguely heart-shaped on the minimap, and I suddenly noticed this. This mantis-like person started approaching us from behind, and I thought if we ran faster we could get away, but he sprinted ahead of us. So my friend fought him, and after a little while they each agreed to call it a draw. Then I started going to a Magic:The Gathering shop I knew was nearby (One I've been to in a previous dream).

#2 - Separated Trains
I was on the outside of a train with three carriages, and somehow they separated. First the front one sped forward, then the back one stopped, and I was left clinging to the middle one. Somehow I got all the carriages to the next station, and left the station. At this point "Idioteque" by Radiohead started playing, and I checked my ipod, which said Idiot by Idioteque. This almost triggered lucidity, but I explained it away to myself, and so failed.

#3 - Starbucks
I was in this Starbucks that seemed to be all really simple colours. I looked at the menu, but I couldn't get anything, as I only had $2.50, and everything besides an espresso shot was over $3. So after looking around for a while, I went into a back room, where there was a computer. On the computer I found that there was a sequel to a webcomic I follow.
Also there was an ad for a thing which said it could make money for your children. It was this brown leather thing reminiscent of a seashell. It had two functions - One: You could press a button, and it would either decide 1 or 0. If it decided 1, then you would get soaked with water. Two: If you put a certain sized metal thing in it (a coin most likely) then you could win more metal things! But you were more likely not to.

----------


## Lseadragon

Now listening to - The Verve or Transatlantic, depending on when you ask.

#1 - The Math Bunker
The world was collapsing. Rampant chaos was spreading. We hid from it in mathematical bunkers, where the pure logic of maths would fend off the rampant illogic outside.

#2 - Sludge
A very symbolic dream, this. I was in a tent near a forest with some other people. I went outside, and noticed that there was heaps of sludge. So, naturally, I went for a swim in it. When I came out of it, I was still perfectly clean.

#3 - Mask
There was this guy with a red mask on who claimed he could hear the dead. I didn't believe him. Someone pushed him into a pit, and I took his mask. When I put it on I could suddenly hear all these voices, and I thought that maybe he had been telling the truth.

#? - Fragments
I was validating a train ticket.
I was in a store. This was somewhere in the mask dream.

----------


## Lseadragon

Now listening to Dream Theater. They have a new album out, and it's pretty good.

#1 - Dog
I was nearly home when suddenly I heard a dog loudly barking. I was frightened momentarily, but then it affectionately lept out at me. Apparently we had gotten a dog, and I hadn't been informed.
Some stuff which I can't remember happened, and then we were confronted with the problem of where the dog could stay. 
We weren't sure what to do, but someone mentioned since it was a dream dog, we could make it appear and disappear. So we put it behind a door, and made it disappear. We would make it reappear in the morning.

#2 - TUMBLEWEDE
It was night. I looked out a window onto a grassy bit of the schoolgrounds. Someone had built a gigantic flying fox there! Suddenly I was outside standing on it. I was watching gigantic tumbleweeds blow by. They didn't look quite right, so I looked at them a bit harder. They could have been big piles of straw.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Textual Dragons
This was quite odd. It was looking at a book which had pictures of dragons in it, and text to accompany the pictures. The only ones I can remember are numbers #15 and #16, and those not very well.

#2 - Taoist Hall
I was walking through quite a fancy hall to some room for a lesson. I noticed that there was a poster on the wall that said people should be seated according to rank or else there would be consequences.

#3 - Battlefield
I was in what seemed a virtual battlefield, sorta like battlefield 1942, but the terrain was much more plain. I was throwing dynamite into all the helicopters. I was going to fly up in another helicopter, set off the dynamite, and watch them all explode. I walked for a while, and then there was a big stick in the ground that everyone was running away from. I ran away, then I noticed the triggers were set and on fire. I tried to blow them out. But they kept going. So I threw it away, and it exploded, spewing out all these rods a long way in front.

#4 - Runescape
This one's a little hazy. It had something to do with Runescape, and then I was in a library, looking at all of these strange costume suits. Someone said the level 11 one was the most popular, as it was the lowest level fashionable one. 

#5 - Playing in the Traffic
I was bored, so I was running back and forth across a road.

Vex Kitten: It was a very short dream. Probably a part of another that lost its connection. But there's more!

#6 - The Magic Sign
I was in the school library, when suddenly I noticed a flashing sign that said Magic: The Gathering outside. It was spinning around. I ran outside, mentioning something about rubber brains to the people in the library. I ran towards the sign, splashing mud all over my shorts, which for some reason reminded me of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. But the sign wasn't there anymore. There were suddenly other people, and we ran around for a little bit. Then we went to get some chips. There was a fair line, so I ducked under the rail, and cut into the line.

#7 - Playing in the Traffic (Reprise)
I was coming back from an event of some sort. It was on the same road as dream #5.

#fragment
I was browsing Devientart.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hahaha. You spent a dream running back and forth across a road?

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - fragments now
Quite an epic dream not recalled very well. I remember being on a train; and being at a pool, considering jumping in, but instead doing some acrobatics on various poles around the side. There was a bad guy in it somewhere. 

And a strange image - I was sitting outside a building, watching this strange creature try to build up enough speed to get going again, when I noticed off the nearby cliff that there were all these colourful spheres floating around in the air. It was quite beautiful.

And I think I did actually dream that I was lucid when I wasn't.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - ski
I should have recorded this earlier. As now, all I can remember is that I was skiing (quite a common dreamsign for me).

----------


## The Cusp

> #5 - Playing in the Traffic
> I was bored, so I was running back and forth across a road.



Were you by any chance stapled to a chicken?:p

----------


## Lseadragon

Now playing Porcupine Tree. If you like trance, space rock, that sort of stuff, and you don't have The Sky Moves Sideways (phase one), get it now.

#1 - Where's my music?!
I was sitting in bed, flipping through songs on my ipod, when suddenly I realised all my songs weren't there. They'd been replaced by bands I'd heard of but never listened to, like Neutral Milk Hotel. My suspicion was aroused by this, and I realised I was dreaming. I flipped out of bed, and summoned a door in the wall, when the dream collapses.
But it kept going non-lucid. I was at school again with my ipod, and freaking out over the wrong music.
Then I was with a couple of other people, taking a drug called "zara". It didn't seem to do anything, but I was worried I'd taken the wrong dose or something.

#2 - w00t.
Goals Completed - Summon Eraxis again.  
Peel off my skin.
Advanced Lucid Task.

Quick Note: If you didn't notice at the start of the dream journal what I wrote, Eraxis is a white flying snakelike creature.

I started in the bathroom. The window looked weird - like a mirror, so I looked at it and did a reality check. The check was fine, so I thought little of it. Then, suddenly - false awakening! I realised I was dreaming here somehow, and suddenly I was at the shopping center. I tried to summon Eraxis for a little while to no avail, so I tried to think of other things to do. 

I remembered the Advanced Task, so i went looking for a cat. I couldn't find one. But someone pointed out there was a mouse in the corner I could talk to. I had to be quiet though, as he was a creature of the shadows. I ducked under a table, and found the mouse. It was pretty much just a dark unfilled outline, though still undoubtedly a mouse. I asked it what it thought of me. It replied "I don't care about your forum posts!" Then I had to poke it in the back for some reason. It turned into this weird thing, which was then in a portable game on the floor. I played it for a minute - it wasn't bad - then went back to the shopping center.

I tried a different method to summon Eraxis. I did the normal "find the thing behind you" trick, but I added a voice in my head saying "I'm right behind you." I turned around and Eraxis barreled into me, knocking me over. That's the second time that's happened with summoning. My recall flickers at this point, and all I can remember is watching someone who said he was going to set these guys on fire, but it was a really slow-burning flame, so they could get away easily. One guy still got his hair on fire by sticking it in the fire...

Next thing I remember, I was at a party, looking through drawers trying to summon Eraxis again. I then remembered one of my other goals was to peel my skin off and see what was underneath. I pretended I had a knife in my hand and made some incisions in my arm, then peeled the skin. Underneath was this blue-grey mush with a bit of red in it. Disgusting.

Then there was a confusing bit where Eraxis turned into a seagull which I turned into a sheet of paper and lost, and had to load this planet in a russian spacecraft to get back. It wasn't as interesting as it sounds.

Then I was on this platform. I shouted that I was going to fly into a different reality, and then flew straight upwards fast. I was then in some never-ending cloud, and a box came up in my vision asking if I would like to save and quit the dream. I declined. I then flew back down, because the dream wasn't going to last long in incoherent cloud. When I got back to the ground (there was a black fold-up chair I recognised) Eraxis suddenly appeared once more. I asked if he was okay from being turned into paper and torn up. Eraxis replied yes, but I owed him five dollars, and could I fly over to America to see if the chips tasted any different? I then got into a bit of a debate on which was more valuable, dream money or real money, which ended when I woke up.

----------


## Lseadragon

#2 - Skiing
I was on a chairlift skiing yet again (I've got to learn to recognise this dreamsign). The chairlift was very fast, and I almost fell off. I don't remember what happened when I got to the top.

#1 - Incoherent Notes
Dragons
Dwarves
RPG
Metal Detector

I don't know what these mean, except for Metal Detector. I had a red metal detector, and was looking for something with it.

----------


## Lseadragon

Nothing at all...probably due to a slight lack of sleep, and a slight unlack of stress.

Expect normal programming to resume tomorrow.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Swamp
I was in a car, and we were driving through a swamp. The road was covered in water, and I was worried we wouldn't get through it. Then I encountered red sand, which had a really low density, so we might fall through unless we knew where to step. So I got a pool cue to check.

#2 - Chocolate
I remember not much of this. We went into the future to get some stuff from vending machines. It was all a lot more expensive. Then when we got back I went into this room where you could win chocolate on this machine. I won some, and was munching on it for most of the remaining dream.

#3 - Beach Tunnel
I remember nothing of this, but there was a tunnel leading to a beach.

#4 - Lucid Fragment
I was lucid, and jumping up a tree.

----------


## Lseadragon

I'm working on dream recall now.

#1 - WBTB down the street.
I had a FA where I thought it was 5:30, and so I got out of bed for WBTB, but then I started walking down the street listening to Moby on my ipod. I was going to a hotel to go back to sleep, but I encountered someone playing piano who asked me what I was doing. I tried to explain I was going to a hotel to go back to sleep, but the person made me nervous, so I just went back home for sleep.

#2 - Coins
I was in a park, and I noticed a coin on th ground. As I picked it up, I noticed another. They were everywhere! I thought maybe I should do a reality check, but I got distracted by the coins. Damn you, coins!  :wink2:  (I think finding money may be a bit of a dreamsign. I've noticed it happening in dreams a bit.) After I had picked up quite a few coins I went over to these girls who were standing nearby and offered to buy something (don't remember what). 

#3 - Trains and Panning
I was with some other people driving across a field in a truck towards a mountain. One of them said to watch the jump ahead. There was a hill ahead, and as we hit it the whole truck shuddered.
We got out and walked up the mountain a little. There was a rail launch thing on the mountain. They explained to me it was used for launching aircraft. 

Then we went into a hole in the mountain. Inside were all these kids panning for gold in trays of Kool-Aid. At this point, things got a bit incoherent. There were some Simpsons characters in it.

# - Fragments
I was validating a train ticket.
I was in this hall, fighting other people with guns.

----------


## Lseadragon

Now listening to Urban Trapeze. Yes, you've never heard of them. They're a Spanish progressive band. They're good.

#1 - Stone of Teleportation
I had to infiltrate this bad guy's fortress, find this certain special stone, and blow the fortress up. I arrived at the fortress, where there was several people sitting at a bridge of rocks. One of them said that the " " (I don't exactly remember what he said, but it was an important title of some sort) would be wearing a black shirt. Then he corrected himself, and said a white shirt. I looked down, and I was wearing a white shirt. I walked leasuirely across the stones to gasps of amazement (It wasn't at all hard... ::?: ) and entered the fortress. There were henchmen around, but I'm not sure what they did. Anyway, I got the stone at some point (It was black with a little white mark on it) and entered the villian's house. He chased me around a bit, and then I got in this room, slammed the door and leaned against it. He kept bashing on the door and talking to me. How it happened I'm not sure, but I figured out the stone was for teleporting, not for blowing things up. So I set a bomb to blow up the fortress. The villain pleaded that I send the stone back by courier so he could teleport away too. So I did after I teleported away to this resturaunt, where someone ordered a hot bean dish.

There was more in it, but that's all I can remember.

#2 - Late
I was really late for my acting class. Then I got lost at this building site, which made me even later. But someone came pushing an invisible Russian car, though they would have to move away whenever someone else passed. I was very upset.
Also somewhere in this dream, I was taken on an elevator-rail thing into this silver shed, where I had to watch war videos.

#3 - Playground
I was messing around in a playground. But it wasn't a particularly interesting playground, so I walked off in search of another one.

#4 - Barbeque = Lucidity?
I was at a sausage sizzle at school. As I was eating a hot-dog, I was aware that I was dreaming. I threw my second hot-dog away, and walked off, where I found some pigeons walking around. I grabbed one of the pigeons and tried to shift into it, but the dream suddenly faded.  I could feel it coming though, so if I had spun I could have kept it, which is an improvement.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - At the Station
I was walking away from a train station. I noticed a couple of people with folders of Pokemon cards. I tried to look at what they had, but they hunched over them. After they walked away, I looked around, appreciating the scenery, and decided to do a random reality check. I was genuinely suprised when it worked - it had felt very real. I summoned a transmogrifying potion to try and turn myself into a dragon. It sort of worked, but not for very long. If anyone has any suggestions on how to hold a form for longer, I would like to hear them. At this point, I don't remember what happens for a while. I was flying above the train station at one point, and talking to miniture Simpsons characters at another point. This is my fault for not writing it down. Next coherent thing, I was talking to someone on the train, saying it was a dream, and walking on the roof to prove it.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Tarkus
I was watching someone play a game similiar to Super Mario 64. As I was watching, they unlocked the Tarkus level. I was excited at this, and demanded they play that level now. They said that they didn't want to bother, as it would take like 20 minutes. I asked if the song would play throughout the level (There's a song called Tarkus, and it's about 20 minutes long. Worth a listen if you like progressive rock) but it wouldn't. A worse song would be playing instead.

But if I didn't want to complete it, I volunteered to instead. I started the level, and the music wasn't bad. It gave a desolate feel to the whole thing. The level was just this yellow platform which you had to go along as it twisted in strange ways.

#2 - Simpsons
Right, this was strange. A 3rd person dream. It was like a Simpsons episode in some ways, but I can't remember much of what happened. What stands out was the visuals. They were all dirty and grainy, like a painting, with flecks of dark color everywhere.

----------


## Lseadragon

I had a strange hypnagopic experience when going to sleep. I was in hallucinations, and there was a very loud flying saucer noise repeating, which faded into a gong which woke me up.

My notes are rather hard to read. So rather than dreams, just scenes.

Scene 1 - There were these plants I had to water. If I didn't water them, they would turn pink, and die. I left them for a while, and they had gone pretty pink, but I watered them and they went green again.
I noticed a fishtank on a lower shelf, with a lot of dirt in it.

Finished later.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Power Socks!
I was getting out of a car, and we had these socks. You could choose for them to either give you +2/+2 or +0/+4, but whenever you put them on, you lost 2 life. I was going to choose one of each, so it would be a 2/6, as that would be best for defending. While those sentences make no sense, they did in the dream, and do in a certain game I play. So I walked away with a couple of people, but a little way away from the car, I realised that I'd forgotten the socks. So I went back to the car, where I controlled someone telepathically and with a mouse wheel to get my socks from the car. It took a while like this, but eventually I got them. When I did, I was suddenly on a bus, and somebody was talking to me about how he knew that it was me controlling the girl, due to facial expressions.

#2 - Futurama Party
I was watching a video of television show endings. On it right then was a Star Trek ending, where the captain was singing at this alien. Someone came in and said that show wasn't going to last long like that, upon which somebody told him it was Star Trek. Then the ending finished, and we went to Futurama endings. The menu was like this really tall building, with the different episodes on different floors.

Then it cut so there really were the futurama characters. Someone in a cloak with the head of a rabbit came in, and Zoidberg was sent out to get a wooden bike. Then the person in the costume ripped open the costume, and stepped out of it.

At this point, I was suddenly transported to this hall where a party was going to happen, and I was back in first person. There was nobody in the hall except for these three people banging cans and something in the corner. I thought the can banging sounded okay, actually.

Then two separate groups of people from Futurama and other people arrived, but they weren't happy to see each other. It was just very bad luck they were both going to the same party. I tried to tell everybody that, and they accepted it, but they were still angry. Then the girl who had been in the costume with the rabbit head said her friend Sarah had a crush on me. I wasn't really sure how to respond to that.

#3 - Christmas computer
It was christmas, and I was at a ski lodge that I go to (though not at christmas - it'd be summer!). There was a fire in the middle of the floor, and I went to get some marshmallows. I went downstairs, and turned on the computer. Somehow by turning on the computer I got into this race, and I was going along. There were all these jumps and things. Then there was a pipe in the ground that somehow had to do with Dream Theater. I jumped into it, and started singing Dream Theater songs. But the pipe went on for too long, and I was stuck, so somebody had pressed Ctrl+Alt+Del, and I was back at the screen, but I was still in the race, and had to continue. So I clicked my account, knowing how to get out of the pipe now.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Yeah, wtf.
I was for some reason both Christ and the Antichrist at the same time. (I'm an agnostic, by the way.) I was in this church, and as I lay on the floor the song Blind Faith started playing. I was rather suprised when it got to the lyrics - I wasn't sure if it was actually the song at the start. Then there was this guy who looked like the general representation of Jesus in films and stuff, and he held up two crosses, of which one was misshapen. Then I was outside, and had to go down to the beach to stop this fight between good and evil. I found a bus that was full of plants, and got in with some little kids. Then I was down at the beach, and someone was blocking my way. I tapped him on the shoulder, and told him that I was both Christ and the Antichrist, though I didn't want to be, and I had to stop this fight, so could he move please? And then I was down at the shore, and someone's goggles were floating away, and I tried to get them, but they floated out of reach.

Then I was at the fight between these two figures. I don't know what the good side looked like, but the evil one was really sorta steampunky. So I sorta sucked up the good one, so the fight would stop. The evil guy said something along the lines of that he was victorious, so I sucked him up too.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Windy
I was walking home in the dark. A bus passed me, talking about the price of gold, and how it was going to go up. I considered whether I should invest in a speculative share for a gold mining company. It was very windy, apparently, as I saw a yellow car rolling over. When I got home, the back fence was all smashed.

#2 - Into the Scene
I was playing a computer game. Suddenly, I realised I was actually in the game! Very good graphics, I thought. I can't even see my chair! It was this coastal place, and I was on a bridge over water. Then someone spoke to me, and I went out of the game. I went into the kitchen to find something to eat, and found some frosted flakes.

#3 - Opal/Brown Dragon
I don't remember exactly how this dream started. First thing I remember well is that I was this brown dragon, and I was going to dive for pearls in this indoor lake. But there was this opal dragon who was a better diver than me, and he was going to take all the pearls. So he mocked me, saying that I couldn't move fast enough. But I found something - I could fly, and the opal dragon couldn't. But I had to press certain buttons on this controller which sort of overlapped the scene to fly. Still. I flew around the room a bit, and went to fly outside. After a bit outside, the dream shifted as they do, and this other girl was the dragon now. There were also all these people in the space outside, jumping and skipping and walking around. I tried to find the girl, but it wasn't easy in the crowd.

#4 - In this Experimental Film
I was at this movie theater. We were sitting in chairs, as the movie had finished, and the walls were really tall. Some people wanted to get something to eat, but we would have to go all the way back up for that. A girl who I think was the same person in the rabbit head costume from Dream #2 on the 22nd said something to me.

Then we were all outside, and everyone was running through this pelting rain to get to the bus. But I simply walked under the shelter next to the theater.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - mcdonalds
I was in a Mcdonalds drive-thru line, and there were all these little kids behind me. I was worried about something, and I ordered this fancy food.

#2 - The Castle
There was a castle high up on a hill. My notes here say "Open Window" and "Forgiveness", but I don't know what they mean. There were two evil snakes, one north, one south. After some stuff there was another view of the castle in a sunset.

Suddenly the dream cuts to a hotel. Some mice tell me to go to room 42, which I do, and go inside. It's a spaceship done up in white. There's a snake on the floor to guard it, but it can't move, and I remark about what a stupid defense that is.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Fishtank
I was feeding my fish big bits of foam. I was wondering if it could eat them. Then I got angry, saying I had never wanted a fish. I had wanted a lizard. (Actually true.)

#2 - Snake Religion
There were two snakes who were trying to start their own religion. They would go door to door, but people would get scared and run away.

#3 - Octavarium Genetics
Right, I can't remember the details at all, but combining the albums Systematic Chaos and Octavarium would produce some sort of genetic trick which you could use to manipulate genes in something which I can't remember.

----------


## Lseadragon

These are fragments from two nights.

#1 - The Singing Tree War Games
I was fighting several other people in an arcade with grenades. The whole scene suddenly turned 2D, but I was still fighting.

Then I went to buy this tree which played trance music. But it cost $34,000, and when I bought it I had no idea why I did. I would have preferred a lizard instead. So I tried to return it.

Then somebody tried to send me back into fighting but I said I wouldn't go without a helmet.

## - Vaguely Disturbed Fragments
I was riding along in a police car we had got, when anothe police car pulled us over and arrested us for driving in a lane. We were all very angry at the unfairness of this, but there wasn't much we could do.

There was a waterfall which I flew through to get to this place where someone had done the difficult task of positioning a wheelbarrow just right.

I think there was a movie.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Goosebumps
I was going along with this witch on a mission to stop this undead creature. We came to this crypt, where there were two kids who had told us about the creature. The kids seemed to be sorta possessed, and they kept doing things which were detrimental to the whole thing, but we put up with it. The kids ran into the crypt, which was narrow, but they weren't touching the walls. As we pulled them out, I somehow figured out that touching the walls would make you undead. But someone corrected me, saying that it would just make you dead. The undead would come later.

Anyway, as the witch went in to destroy the undead creature, me and this other person who was there were holding the two kids back so they wouldn't mess everything up. I was showing them these two spinners. One when spinning had black and yellow stripes, and represented death. The other represented life.

After the undead creature was vanquished, I got magic powers for some reason. These magic powers came with yellow feathers on my shoes. A big crowd came, but we wanted to slip away unnoticed, so the other guy there used his power of distraction, and was lifting up this kitchen bench. We walked away.

Then we were discussing where to go next. The witch suggested these Goosebumps stories, but I thought that none of them were scary enough, or even much good. I wanted to go in a cave, and there was an option for this cave full of these slug things, but that wasn't what I was looking for.

#2 - Unicorn Horn
I don't actually remember any of what happened, but I do remember that I made a poem about a unicorn horn in a dream, and it compared it to bread.

#3 - Shuttle
There was this guy watching a space shuttle, but people on board were going to his house on the moon, and he didn't want this. Happily, the spaceship fell over, and he went to get on the next one. But the next one left two seconds ago when it appeared. So he got on the third one.

# - Fragments
I was crossing a fairly complex intersection, and thinking about something.
I was reading a journal with animations in it.

----------


## Lseadragon

I couldn't get to sleep until 3AM. My mind was still racing for some reason.

#1 - The Race
I had made a short movie about how to lucid dream, and it was highly acclaimed in all the newspapers. So I was going to be in this race. When I was, I was fired high up in the air, and drifted to where the race was as I was falling. When I hit the ground, it turned out I had _just_ come first.

#2 - Bumper Cars
It was the last day of school, and we were in a warehouse. There was a line of bumper cars, so everybody got in one and started driving round a track. I wasn't doing amazingly, but not too bad either. Then the teacher asked if there was anything else we'd like to do. I said we should fill the warehouse with clear gel, and so the teacher went to get a vat of clear gel.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Robin Hood
I was Robin Hood, and I was sharing out cans of food. But I was being greedy and taking more for myself.

#2 - Odd Dog
I was walking home in the rain, and I heard a cat miaowing. I looked around for it, and saw it under the cover of some trees on a path below me. It ran up to where I was, where I found it was actually a big dog, though it still miaowed.

----------


## Lseadragon

I need to get to sleep earlier. It's killing my recall. I had at least 4 dreams but I can only remember a small part of one.

#1 - Where you are in time
We were fighting against this enemy dressed in odd shirts. Then we had to go through this portal which would take us a year into the future. I found that if you hit the people in odd shirts with certain coloured baseball bats they would go down easily.

----------


## The Cusp

I disenchant your Power Socks! Lol.

You have some interesting dreams, but this one has got to be my favorite.





> #2 - Snake Religion
> There were two snakes who were trying to start their own religion. They would go door to door, but people would get scared and run away.



I'd be more inclined to listen to a snake than some of those other nutjobs who've come to my door.

----------


## Lseadragon

I mana leak your disenchant!

July 4

#1 - Lucid Fallout
Most of this dream I can't remember, but at the end I had seen something rather disturbing (don't remember what) and I was hoping it was just a dream. So I did a couple of reality checks, and it brought me to lucidity. But the dream was unstable, and quickly collapsed.

#2 - DC Trickery
But following on from the previous dream was this one. I was in a garden, and so I tried shifting into a dragon, as I do. A DC came up to me and suggested that I should try shifting the enviroment into one more compatible for shifting into a dragon. That sounded like a good idea, and I went into a corner, and muttered descriptions of the scene (which may be actually quite a good method - more research is required). I finished, and the scene had changed, but the DC and I were both suddenly dressed in grub outfits. The DC said "You have to start small."

#3 - Camp
I was at camp, and we were going down into this house which stretched far underground. But first I had to put my scooter away. I hid it under a bush, and ran to catch up.

#4 - The Rat Conspiracy
I was in a team, and we were investigating these ratlike guys. I don't remember what happened in most of the dream, but the crucial clue was that they had McDonalds but didn't have lattes. So they were actually all biblical, and they held this raffle dressed in togas. One of our guys won a prize. 


--------
July 5

#1 - Some Reward
I got on a bus that was meant to be for disabled people to go to a football match. On the bus, I was listening to this girl who was claiming that you could find the entire world reflected in certain electronica beats. This she demonstrated by beatboxing them. I was thinking "Right..." when the bus came to the football stop. But it didn't stop! The driver was evil! He sped past all the stops and took us into this building owned by Mr. Burns. On the roof, people were constructing heaps of girders. Mr. Burns's plan was to crush us all into chocolate, with the help of the Jolly Rancher people. We were out of the bus, and the girders came down. We were trapped in a girder maze. I raced around, looking for a way out, and found a hole in one of the walls. We all went through, but then we were in a lobby, and the glass doors were locked. I told everyone to look for something to smash the glass, then found a drinking fountain. I picked it up, then suddenly there was someone outside the doors berating me for getting into this whole mess. Since he didn't seem to be opening the door, I threw the fountain anyway, and the doors opened (but didn't smash).

#2 - Jurassic Shift
It was like a game screen. There were four monsters you could choose from, and three of them had the special attack Jurassic Shift, which in the dream's words "would summon soldiers from humanity from underground". They would attack the enemy, while you distracted the crowds. One of the monsters, which was the one demonstrating the attack, was like a huge cat, and the one which didn't have the attack was rather like a triceratops.

#3 - The Elite
Again, like a screen. It was a strategy guide on how to beat the Elite Four from the pokemon games (though there seemed to be about sixteen) and what items you should use when. It was all in purple and blue.

EDIT: Yay, 100th post!

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Short Memory
Goals Completed: Be a dragon.
I was lucid for most of this, but unfortunately I also can't remember most of it. Fragments I do remember are
Jumping out of a flying car.Being a red & orange dragon. This was quite strange, as it was sort of like I was looking in a mirror at myself as a dragon, but there was no mirror there. While that's a goal completed, I'm still going to try for that one.Flicking through the songs on my ipod, looking for Octavarium but only finding nonsense. I should have listened to some of the nonsense though...Being around a swimming pool, and this woman telling me for dream control you didn't think about things - you just did them. After the lucidity faded at some point, Cartman from South Park came in and said he was going to remove Kyle's memory of the dream. 

#2 - It's not racism, dammit!
I was at a skiing place, with a chairlift nearby, (DREAMSIGN) when this guy comes and says that in order to prevent racism, we were no longer allowed to celebrate holidays or birthdays, and we were going to be randomly assigned to other people. Everyone was extremely angry at this.

#3 - Flood
This was pretty disjointed. There was a flood, and it was making everyone go crazy. I was at school, and apparently it smelt of goats, which got worse when they turned the air conditioning on. I remember in the dream I had to walk up these stairs several times.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Whale
I was fighting this whale underwater in a submarine sort of thing by firing missiles at it. But I had fired all my missiles and it still wasn't down. When I went up to the surface there was a confusing sequence and then I got more health and missiles. I went down again, and fired all the missiles quickly at the whale, defeating it. I think I was wearing a manta suit. Then when I came back to the surface again, I fired a couple of missiles in celebration, but one was an 100 million megaton missile which would blow up the world. So I quickly pressed "Q" and undid it.

#2 - On The Rocks
I was on a shore, and discussing with some people how someone wrote his name so big on the rocks so far out. But then everything went darker, and I couldn't see the name anymore.

#3 - The Cheese Tower
There was this black & white tower which had a path running up it which got thinner and thinner as you went up. This witch was running up it, and I had to get to the top before her. But even though I pushed her off, I didn't make it, and the witch got to the top where there was cheese growing out of the tower. The first person who ate the cheese would be granted good luck. But unfortunately for the witch, someone on the ground had really long arms, and had tasted the cheese before her. This person then turned the witch into a cinnamon roll.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Oooh, snap!
I was in bed, and somehow I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the basic lucid task for some reason. I have no idea what anybody here looks like, so it would be interesting. I walked down these stairs which were all misted up, calling for *tekkendreams*, who was the only member I could remember. At the bottom of the stairs, several people went past, and I found tekkendreams. He was wearing blue, and had this patchy black beard and black hair. He also had white dragon horns. I'm no good at describing faces however.   I told him he was dreaming, and then the dream collapsed.

#2 - Affairs of the Crows
There was a crow couple. One was having an affair with a baron crow, and when the other crow found out he was really upset, but actually he had been watching them through a peephole in the wall.
Then the dream shifted a bit, and the crows were now in human form. One of them went past the side of the house into the backyard, trying not to attract attention, but they had to eventually, as they were holding a big oar vertically in the middle of the backyard. The other one came out, and the conversation went like this:
Crow 2: What are you doing?
Crow 1: Measuring the wind from the sunlight.
Crow 2: Well, the wind is blowing to the north-ea...
Crow 1: The SOLAR wind.
Crow 2: That's silly.

#3 - Gorilla Raid
There was this gorilla which was smashing through a building. I hid in an alcove, and I think it saw me but ignored me.

----------


## The Cusp

Lucky cheese?  That was a weird one.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Starfish
I was in a battle that somehow involved starfish.
Then I was watching this video game where we had to defend a town (too much  Tribal Wars...)
Then I went to the bathroom.

I can't remember much.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Wrong Wristband
I was in a hotel, and the clerk asked me whether I was atheist, agnostic, or christian, so they could give me a wristband stating that. (Damn discriminating dream hotels, they don't cater for other religions.) I said I was agnostic, but they gave me a christian wristband. I shouted at them as they walked off that they had given me the wrong wristband.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Library
I was going into this huge library which apparently held everything, but after a while it wasn't a library anymore. There were some people who were making shadow-puppets on the wall. One of them starting talking to me, and he made me nervous, so I went back to the library section.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Houses
Some girls had built a house in the woods, and so had some boys. The boys house was bigger, but more ragged. I was dragging around this white sheet which could destroy the houses, and they were all trying to stop me, but I didn't intend to destroy the houses - I just liked to make them worried.

#2 - Giant robots attack!
We were fighting two giant robots, but we couldn't beat them, so we drove away on a highway. One of them sent a flying pot to scout us.

----------


## Lseadragon

Sorry about the recent non-interestingness of my DJ.

#1 - Driving
I was driving around in a car, trying to get to school. But the car kept turning any which way, and I kept crashing into things. Someone eventually took over from me in driving, with a cost of 1U.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - No, you can't fly!
I was talking to someone, and it gradually dawned on me that I was dreaming. I sat down, and did a senses run-through to try and stabilise the dream. It sort of worked, but now I couldn't think of anything to do, so I decided to go flying while trying to think of something. I climbed up these stairs to get a runup, and the guy I was talking to asked if he could come too. I said okay, but once we were in the air, I think I pushed him down to the ground. At this point I'm not sure if I was lucid or not, or even what happened. I think I was talking to someone, and they said that their name was actually Jerome.

#2 - Fragments
There was something about squid eggs.
I was flipping through a book of MAD fold-in pages.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Soulfire
I was at a McDonalds, and I was broke. So I went behind the counter and started serving people. Eventually thev manager came up, and he was angry. He said that if I had asked him he probably would have given me a job. Then he threw me out.

Back at an apartment with several other people, I discovered I could make fireballs in my hands. The people around didn't believe me, so I demonstrated it to them by setting my hair on fire. 

I eventually went out and started throwing fireballs at people because it was fun. Oddly, the fireballs rolled and bounced.

#2 - Expedition
We were on this island, and grabbing things out of the sky with this cannon to make a raft. It took a while, but eventually we had the right things. An aircraft carrier came along, and someone sunk it so we would have a place to fire stuff at the raft to build it. So we fired a jet at it for the platform, but we missed. Someone said they'd go look for it, but I said I'd look for it instead. I found the jet, but there was also all these white violins scattered around underwater. I told everyone, and this guy comes up in a ship telling us that they are teddy bears, and we're free to take them as long as we put them back in water at some point.

Dream cuts to this long road with lots of fences blocking it. We're on a camp expedition, and we're racing to get back first. We go around and over the fences while singing a silly song. Eventually we get back to the playground, where somebody has a phone playing "The Night Santa Went Crazy". I start singing along.

----------


## Lseadragon

# - fragment
Riding a motorcycle down the side of a canyon somehow related to Ozric Tentacles (an instrumental psychedelic rock band) and doing quite well.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Several cuts were appearing on my face and arms. I was getting scared, because they were coming from nowhere, and I desperately asked a couple of people if they knew where they were coming from.

#2 - I was watching someone play a grabber machine like game. I said they must have spent a lot of money on it, but they replied it was really easy to get free games, and then proceeded to get 2 free games in one shot.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Goose
I was in a bus with many other people. Several people up the back were "Believers" and talking very strangely. The other people would stare at them or give them a wide berth. Somebody noticed a case of Pepsi Max outside the bus, and most people went to get a can. But this somehow offended the "Believers", or something else did, and instead of giving us lunch the people in charge made us sing songs about geese.

#2 - Zombie
Zombies that didn't really look like zombies - much more alive - were invading my house. I threw a plate and a bottle of red wine at them, but it did nothing. However, on a sudden inspiration, I got some cola and poured it down its throat. This stopped the zombie, and I went to stop the others.

----------


## The Cusp

Cola to stop Zombies?  Why not?  That stuff will dissolve nails!

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Radioactive Toy
There were these evil guys that were chasing Steven. There was also a siberian bull panda called Wilco. Steven was cornered by Wilco in a thicket but the panda only ate plants and certain types of birds. Then they ran, and hid from the bad guys, but they hid so badly that the bad guys just thought it wasn't really worth trying, these ones were so predictable. So they set their dogs on them, and speculated that Steven and Wilco would probably run towards the lake. And being predictable, they did, in an attempt to drown the dogs.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Katana
There was a last.fm book, and whenever you listened to a song you had to fill it in.

----------


## Lseadragon

I think my dream recall has been down due to stress. I'm having a bit of a philosophical breakdown, and it's really getting to me. 

#1 - Raff arcade future fire
I was in the past first, looking at houses, when Raff and I got transported into the future.   For most of the time I was in the future, I looked at japanese vending machines. There were these two guys in a cart who were driving along these rocks, but the rocks set them on fire. So they drove off the edge into water and tried again, but they still got set on fire. They had not completed lessons with their master. So they went back to him, but they still saw no point, as it didn't bring them closer to their goal. But then they realised if they learned how to go in that area without being burned, they could get more points from defeating new monsters.

And then there was a bit in space, with people who looked like stick figures but actully weren't.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Shark
There was a family playing a game with a net and several small balls. Then the dream completely shifted, and I was a shark. There were seven other sharks with me, and we were plotting something. I think I was the leader, and I was given the duty of distributing the "nests" (as it was still on land here) and these coloured squares. Naturally, I gave myself the nest with the best chance of mating or something. I also took four thin coloured squares - two green, one white, one orange. Then I went looking for treasure in the sea. There was a minimap showing where it is. If I stayed underwater too long I would die, which doesn't make sense as sharks are fish. I got to the treasure on the minimap, but it was actually all these fast food places. And as sharks are hungry, I ate a lot of the food (though it was a dream memory, not experience). I then apparently flew back home over the desert.

I also had a lucid, which i'll put in later.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Rock around the clock
Bullies were attacking three little kids. So I taught one of the kids judo, and he beat the bullies up. A lot more bullies came then, but they weren't going to beat the kids up - They were singing Rock around the Clock, and were going to stage a concert around the big flower clock in the city. I went with them, and lost sight of the kids. We went into a school, and I became lucid. But the lucid was not very interesting. I didn't remember any of the things I was planning, except to try and destroy my body to go into a new form, and that didn't work.  :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Golf Park
We were going to an amusement park. Along the way, someone bought a $5 scratchie, and I thought they had won $50, but they hadn't. When we got there we found the only thing you could do there was play golf. Then we somehow got on a crazy roller coaster which ended with the track being cut off and us falling a couple of feet onto the ground next to home.

#2 - Wars of the Gods
There was someone dressed in red who was provoking an army and running through them. He got many spears lodged in him, but he wasn't hurt. Turns out he was on their side. Someone else reprimanded him for provoking them, and reminded him of the upcoming war. They were quite outnumbered - 200,000 to a million. But they realised if they captured these directional pools they might stand a better chance for some reason. They had the east one, and went looking for the west. However, it was right in front of them. One had pointed it out earlier in the dream. So I pointed it out, and they captured it. Then the dream changed into a review of a movie, but still described the dream. It said that the river got really long, and someone changed it's name to "Not River of the Want". But this made everybody lose their jobs, because there suddenly were no jobs. So they changed it again to "No River of the Dead". But then Death came to complain. And then the river built a brick wall around itself, and would only allow one person in a time.

It ends there.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Ralph
Everyone in this dream was a Simpsons character. I can't remember the details, but Ralph was driving in this strange car which had two boxes that you sat in connected by a wire. One broke down, and a soldier fixed it.

#2 - Crab
There were genetic engineers messing with genomes. One came to show me something, and he took me to a beach where this weird crab-thing came out of the water. I was worried about it, but he said it was okay. Then the crab-thing started going crazy and killing everyone. Eventually it started after me and I ran away. I eventually got to a door in a carpark, where the crab thing (which was bigger now and more robotic) was held up for a while by the two doormen.

#3 - Homework
Someone was shouting at me, reminding me of my homework. I wish I could remember what they said. :p

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Submarine
It was like a stick figure drawing. Someone with a rhino was going through levels. In the second last one they had to fight all these people in white Mario costumes. At the last one, there was a door they fell through. They ended up in this grey space where they waited for something to happen. Eventually a submarine fired a torpedo, and this somehow blew up some planes.

#2 - Loot the room
I was in a room with many people and things. Everyone was looting the room, and so I joined them, and stole some skis. There was a big robot there, and he made a barracks for someone who was trying to dominate the room. But the barracks was really small, and we just stepped in it, crushing it. I also stole some of the little soldiers.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Horserace
I was Harry Potter, and hiding in the woods. I somehow made a bet on something, but a poster came back saying I hadn't won, even if I was Harry Potter. Then I was watching people get ready for a horserace, but the person I was supporting wasn't there. His horse was running around the stable.

----------


## Lseadragon

Damn, I forgot to write it down. Now all I can remember is a big wooden house and someone turning into a bottlenose dolphin.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1
I was watching my own funeral. I had fallen into a pit and died, but I was okay. Then it went to charlie and the chocolate factory where someone wanted to get off, but if they did they would have to leave. I was then at home thinking about Roald Daul's books, and trying to fix the postition of my lizard tank.

----------


## Lseadragon

I was sailing. It led me to a hotel room.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Cats, chords, and murderous intrigue
I was riding home on my scooter, but I took a bit of a wrong turn and ended up in a mansion. There was an easy way out across a park, so I went that way. In the park, I encountered someone who was investigating a murder in the area. She said it was very suspicious because the victim had only run into a log before dying, which shouldn't kill you, and her dog which was always by her side was found 200 feet away decapitated. I decided to help investigate, and logically the main thing we planned was to interview the street cats to see if they'd seen anything. We found one cat, but didn't get much info out of it. Then I was in this house, and saw a yellow cat with greenish stripes fall into a washing basket. I wondered if the cat knew anything, and started talking to it. It knew quite a bit, though what it knew I don't remember. Someone came in, and I had to go. But I would pick up the cat from this place.

We went to the pick-up place, which was full of people. It had old Macs in the corner, and I checked if any of them had Glider (an old game for mac I loved). No luck. We announced the pick-up to the crowd, and took the cat (which was wrapped in paper). As we walked back to the murder scene, we informed the cat of it and what we knew. It started humming. I thought it was a hum of sadness but it actually was a hum of empathy. Then some musical notation came up for it.

-------------
-------------
----------()-
#F--C--(----
------------
------------

#2 - Mesa time!
I was at my old school, and looking at a mesa in the distance. I wondered why I'd never seen it before. I looked away, then looked again. The mesa had gone! In its place was a small hill. This wasn't right. I told some other people, and looked at it again. Now it was a big hill. This was concerning. Hills can't just change around like that. I informed some more people, and pointed out the changing hill, but you couldn't see it anymore. It was mountains now. Then it became a wall of snow. This was even more disconcerting, but then a snowball fight started. However, snow melts, and the grounds were flooded. I got to a high seat in some grandstands.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Sky Captain and the World of Today
This is all broken up into fragments now, but there were a lot of fragments.

Flying through the air on some sort of craft, we see a zeppelin-like thing ahead. We land on an island in the sky, and so does the zeppelin, which Voldemort comes out of. He doesn't kill us though - can't be bothered.Walking through darkened streets, looking for something. Eventually we found our way back to a pool where we'd started.I was in a library, and sort of realised I was dreaming. I found a computer, and went to start a program. But I fell through the floor into bed. However, it was a false awakening, and I reached back up through the ceiling.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - On the Street
A friend of mine found $100,000 US on the floor. He bought pieces of paper representing it to school, but people kept trying to steal them, and I kept trying to get them back. Then I went to someone's house with him, where an old lady was singing the national anthem.

Interlude: I wake up, and go across the road to the supermarket. This girl working there keeps following me, so I can't shoplift anything. I don't buy anything and I run away. Back at home, I start flying around a bit.

I'm having dinner, when the friend comes in again. He tells me that he didn't keep the money in a bank account - he kept it in a box with spiders and snakes, and now it had been stolen along with the snakes! I said it wasn't so bad, as it was probably illegal for him to have the money anyway, as he found it.

----------


## Lseadragon

I remember escaping in this boat. And someone was in a faster paddle boat, but that one couldn't go upwards. Then we got off near some vines. I wish I could remember more, but my recall is getting better again, which is good.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Storm
At first I was thinking about Neggs. Then a discussion about telepathy started, because some people were trying to talk to a hurricane. The huricane was in this cave, and it looked like this great white-furred beast with some giant lollipops near it. It had a title like "the child who grows old" or something. I know that wasn't it. I talked to it a bit, and so we went across the desert to bring rain. I would always stand in the crowd and watch the hurricane - which looked more like a tornado now - cut across the ground, as people avoided it. We did this a few times, with different people across the desert.

#2 - Static
I was skiing (DREAMSIGN!) and I didn't get to the bottom, because I went to the side and caught this hook which was a chairlift. But some people had been waiting for me at the bottom. The dream gets rather hazy from there.

#3 - Sleep
I was trying to get to sleep in a car. People were talking about the dreams I had just had, and the quality of hotel rooms. On the radio was a dance remix of _The Sky Moves Sideways (phase one)_.

#4 - Antennas to Heaven
It was like rollercoaster tycoon - I was building this rollercoaster, but it got stuck, and then something came in to tell me that "person" (can't remember who) never gave up. Music started playing.

Bonus points if you know where the titles are from.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Rock Pool
I was on a beach in Antartica. There was a rock pool there where in somebody had set up a computer. I was talking with other people there. Then I went hunting for yowies, and went into this building where this infernal one was going to be. I found it, and the dream ended.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Drive
We were going somewhere in a car, but I had left an internet window open, and I was worried about people finding it, as it had a disturbing secret of mine. We stopped for some petrol, which was 27 cents a litre, and 17 for autogas.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Black & White
Everything was B&W, and there was the guy with a laser gun that shot lasers like bullets.

#2 - THE FUTURE/Neopets
One of my friends had come back from 30 years in the future, and we were asking him about it. I can't remember most of the questions, but one that sticks out is "What's the tallest building?" The answer was in main cities, there was a building that goes into space. A space elevator, I would guess. We were discussing it at this weird skate park. At some point the dream turned into a third person game, and we were fighting enemies in strange machines. Someone rode a bathtub around a loop in the skatepark, and fell off into the sky. Eventually I remembered Neopets for some reason (haven't been there in years) and I checked it out again.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Gun
These two people had this gun which could make people freeze, phase out, and many other things. There was this teacher who was leading this other group of people, and they froze him. There was more to this. I had the gun at one point.

#2 - Bo Staff
I was with a big group of people in a classroom. People were either designated Human or Orc, and we had to fight each other. I was Human, and there were a lot more orcs.
In the first fight, we got slaughtered pretty badly, although I did well, so the teacher handed wooden staves to some people on our team, including me. In the second battle, I was owning with the stave. We won, but then my staff disappeared, and I was wandering around looking for it.

#3 - Snowboard Kids!
I was in this snowboarding game, powerups and all. I went round the course, but I kept losing, and couldn't figure out why. On the third lap, I got a fan for a powerup, and activated it, but then I fell over, and the fan kept pushing me up the hill.

#4 - Delivery
I was the pilot of a spaceship, and I was looking at this screen to see what deliveries needed to be made. Since I was in a cargo ship, and so couldn't fight for money, I looked for valuable deliveries. I found two people who wanted to go to Dream Haven (I just realised the silliness of that just now) and several heavy cargo loads, all of which payed well.

#CEI (Closed Eye Imagery)
When I wake up, and close my eyes again, I sometimes get vivid pictures, so I'll report those in this new section.

#1 - There was a blue dragon leaning on a tree in a forest, standing next to a very large golden dragon egg.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Meteor Shower
I was with several characters from the show South Park outside. Stan's dad was apparently dying but he didn't seem to be, and everyone was a bit impatient, so, someone suggested he take some Spanish rice tea. When several people said that the tea was just a herbal placebo, the person who suggested it said he had meant it as a euphemism for getting high. We went inside, and I saw a rainbow through a window. I looked through another window, and the rainbow there was like fireworks. Unfortunately, the firework pieces burning were hitting the window, so I moved away. Then they started smashing through the walls and making tiny holes, so I went away and hid. Then there was a bit about Kenny playing guitar on the Pink Floyd television show. 

#2 - Intrigue at the Police Station
A cop was investigating a series of murders linked to this guy who kept winning bicycle races. But people kept dying, and he was over budget, so his fellow cops weren't being very nice to him anymore. As he went to get a sandwich, an Asian man came up to him with a stack of reports about the bicycle guy. But this Asian man was actually the killer, and a robot. He followed the cop back to discuss the reports (I remember thinking here "No, you idiot! You'll get captured!") and transformed into his robot form, and then tried to kill the cop. But the cop had a detachable arm, and the socket was metal, so he repeatedly hit the robot with it, incapacitating it. The socket got very hot, and he couldn't touch it, but he kept bashing the robot.  

#3 - Alien Invasion?
Some aliens invaded, and forced us into warehouses while they destroyed everything. In the warehouse, I saw a interactive Dream Theater CD, but by the time I reached for it, it had gone. Then we were in a campground, and the aliens were chasing us to eat us. We escaped by hopping in some log carts which were pushed up a hill by something, while the aliens had to walk, but two of our team were still eaten. When we got to the top, we found the humans had taken back over, and the aliens weren't trying to eat us anymore. One of them went for a swim, and wondered why he had demolished the (newly reconstructed) swimming pool. I said that it's easy to do bad things if you're just following orders.

CEI
#1 - A person in a motorbike helmet was comforting a crying Aboriginal woman in front of a big Aboriginal flag.

----------


## Lseadragon

I've figured out what's hurting my recall. I'm just staying up too late. 11PM is not good for dreaming.

And I have a theory on what gets into your dreams. Dreams seem to often be made up of things you saw or thought over the day, but your mind didn't process properly. So it's just processing them while you sleep.

#1 - Fragment - Stupid Dream
I had got part of the Porcupine Tree album Stupid Dream, and was listening to it on shuffle. There was this one that was only about 20 seconds long, and I was startled when it ended. But then I realised it had to be the title song, which is only about 20 seconds long.

----------


## Lseadragon

Want more dreams to read? Head to http://draconeironaut.blogspot.com/ as that's my dream journal before I came here. I don't use it anymore, but there's a few there.

----------


## Lseadragon

This journal has a fair few views. I'd like to know who's reading it.

#1 - Contest
We were in a school contest where we had to collect these big red coins, like the ones you see in Super Mario 64. It was in this big metal/plastic maze place, and you could see through the walls.

But then it ended, and we went to a tennis court with a net strung above it. You threw pieces of paper and golden balls at the other team. If you hit someone on the other team, they went to your side. The other team brought in a huge gorilla dressed in pink, but I hit it with a ball before it even started.

#2 - Train
I was on a train into the city to buy something. But then I was in a car, and there were traffic jams everywhere.

----------


## The Cusp

> And I have a theory on what gets into your dreams. Dreams seem to often be made up of things you saw or thought over the day, but your mind didn't process properly. So it's just processing them while you sleep.



That's good, I agree with that.

----------


## Lseadragon

Notes: Shapeshifting gerbil guy. Flock of goats. Avada kedavra. Rope training.

----------


## Lseadragon

1,816. That's a nice number.

#1 - Nuclear
This was very vivid, but I don't remember much of it now. There was this huge circular maze I was walking around. In the sky, clouds were made by a plane in the shape of the maze. I talked to some people about something. There was a nuclear power plant, and the people running it were doing an experiment. If it failed, we all had to evacuate according to code 446. I thought the experiment was stupid and pointless, and left. I ran into a friend who said he was thinking of killing himself out of boredom. Sounded okay to me.

It was quite a sad dream, for reasons that escape me now.

----------


## The Cusp

> I ran into a friend who said he was thinking of killing himself out of boredom. Sounded okay to me.



Some friend you are!  You could have at least offered to help.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Static Tape
I was at school. In the basketball court, people were watching five kilometre high apples fly high in the air. I quickly moved away, not wanting to get crushed when it came down. Inside the school, I went up these stairs, checking in all the doors for the right room. A teacher came up to me and said that I wasn't allowed to open all these doors on this staircase. So I just went along not opening doors. I eventually got to my room, where people were trying to find messages from the dead in dead-air sections of tape.

----------


## Lseadragon

I had a dream - what was it?

----------


## Lseadragon

#1

Wandering in a crowd, I was looking for two ships. They would take me to go skiing. But I went skiing anyway.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Visual
I was in a field. It had a swimming pool. I walked around for a while, trying to summon things, but it didn't work. I was quite impressed with the vividity and stability of the dream - it felt quite real. I tried to dive into the swimming pool, to no avail the first couple of times. Then I remembered I was dreaming. At some point, I felt the dream fading, and while I stopped it from doing this, in the process I lost lucidity.

#2 - SSB
Someone was playing Super Smash Bros. as Mario. The characters were on strange steel island things, and you had to jump to get to the next level.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Worth Recording

I was with someone who was in love with this girl. I don't remember exactly what happened, but I drew a butterfly, and the guy in love turned the girl into a challk drawing, and the butterfly became real. The chalk drawing went to another world, where it became real again. And the guy went to kill himself by jumping off his boat, but he gave the chalk and a pocketwatch to me. 

The scene cut to a city, where the girl had crashed into that world, and emergency messages were sent out. I then used the chalk and clock to go to another world. I wish I could remember more of this world, but what stands out were these healers. They had fixed my hand in a previous dream, but as a result it had been partly paralysed for a while. They were taking the stitches out of somebody's foot. There were several Rayman references. 

I went to another world, and this was a lot more interesting. It had all these portals leading to other places, and it was very realistic. People were selling food. I found someone I'd seen before in the other worlds, but their timeline was different to mine with my world jumping, and they'd only seen me once, while I'd seen them twice. There was a new portal opened to Halo, and I went through with someone who was more experienced with these portals. But if the portal was unstable you couldn't go through with someone else: Nobody had ever come back from doing that. The portal was orangey, and when I jumped in it slowly faded to red. We got out, and we couldn't let the red out. So we were on Halo, in the portal room. It looked pretty similiar. There were more people selling food. Someone asked me to go get a soccer ball, so I went off exploring. I went up these stairs and started thinking it looked rather familiar. And I found it was my ski lodge. While it all looked very real, it couldn't be right - they don't have ski lodges on Halo. It turned out that someone was messing with the worlds, and we had to construct these models of animals to put it right.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Street
I was going to the shops to get some cream. But my friends were on a tram, and so I got on the tram, and went back home. Luckily, there was a shop nearer, and I went there. There were plenty of cream jars, but they were empty.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Radioactivity and Turkish Kebabs
We were going up a mountain to collect a orange-black radioactive substance we needed for something from a brass bowl. But there wasn't much to share out. I went looking around, and found a Turkish restaraunt which had the orange -black substance instead of meat on the meat things. It opened onto a street. I cut off a slice, and went to tell the others. 

#2 - Nothingwrong with a Whale
We were driving along. The radio was playing nice music. Suddenly, I saw a whale in the sky. It was flapping along like nothing was wrong. I said "What the hell is that?" which was soon echoed by a radio caller. 

Later in the dream I became lucid, but I got stuck in somebodies room, and didn't remember what I wanted to do.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Here Come The Warm Jets
Fragmentary. I remember somebody shot Zoidberg for using the wrong spoon, and we'd sent millions of corpses to Jupiter.

----------


## The Cusp

> and found a Turkish restaraunt which had the orange -black substance instead of meat on the meat things.



Maybe that's what a Turkish Snowcone is!

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - 
We were piloting these gliders made of paper down a snow-covered mountain. It was getting dark, and someone suggested we go to Starbucks. I said that was stupid, and there wouldn't be a Starbucks on this mountain. But he said it was just over that hill, so I accepted it. We followed a chairlift with a shopping trolley on it down towards the Starbucks. When we landed, somebody gave us slips of edible paper. The guy who had suggested we come here kept saying to me "I told you it was here!" even though I had agreed, and it was getting annoying.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Tarot
Tarot cards kept appearing, and transporting me to other places. The Chariot took me to this sandy hot place, with a mat on the ground.

#2 - Audilisk
I was shopping at the Burning Man festival. I only had 35 dollars though. I looked to be inside a pyramid.

#3 - Bird Fragment
I was stuffing a cockatiel into a paper tube.

The offer below is valid. Redeem it! I've been slack! PM me!

----------


## The Cusp

Sweet, the Burning Man Festival!  I so want to go there!

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Goku vs Voldemort
I was Goku from Dragon Ball Z. Somebody was fighting Voldemort, but they got completely owned. I thought "I can't quite beat that." So when I had to fight him, I distracted him with embarassing questions about his relationships while pummeling him.

#2 - Master Chief vs The Betrayers
I was Master Chief from Halo, and I had been betrayed by these soldiers who were now trying to kill me. I hid in a carnival booth, and there were shots above me. These shots won prizes, but the prizes were all balloons. I thought "Man, that's a ripoff." I ran into the woods, and there was a strange conversation about interplanetary economics.

#3 - Lseadragon vs The Pretzel Fish Sticks
I saw some pretzel fish sticks in a store window. Disbelieving, I went in to check them out. But they were real. Then two people were buying a frame for a picture.

There was also something about a band that changed its name.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Taurs

#2 - Chameleon
I saw a rainbiw chameleon in a dish of water, eating worms. As it ran around and changed colour, I wondered what it was doing there. I picked it up and showed it to an authority, who was shocked. Plans were made to transfer it.

#3 - Drugs
I was a drug courier. I had a big bag full of drugs that looked like sweets. I found myself at a train station, and I checked the drug price list. (Comes from playing too much Drug Lord.) Special K was way up, but I couldn't look through my bag for any - there were too many people. But as I walked off, trying to find a secluded spot, people were pushing me into a spot, and I got arrested. As I was lead off I thought "How did it come to this? I wouldn't do this.." which lead to "Hey, maybe it's a dream." I did a couple of reality checks, but they were fine. But I was sure it was a dream anyway. So I walked off, and went through a door that lead into a karate dojo.

Finished later.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Dodgeball Feathers
First I was helping the townspeople put up posters on buildings. They were selling the ad space. Next, I was playing a vicious game of dodgeball against aliens. Even though it was 3 to 8 against us, we slaughtered them, and saved the Earth I think. They accepted it, but once was spiteful, and he threw a dodgeball at me that I knew earlier would make people sprout feathers. The alien didn't think I knew that however, and was surprised when I ran off screaming.
I found myself back in the town, where there was a group of assorted people and things. Moby was there taking off a wetsuit. I was pretty hysterical.

----------


## The Cusp

Dodge ball against aliens with the fate of the world on the line.  I like it.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Lucid #1
Now I think we had been going to a resturaunt, but it was closed. There was more weird stuff but I don't remember. So we started home. I was on a bicycle, and I rode in front of a tram, but the tram pushed me over. When i got to the other side of the road, I thought "Man, that was weird. Reality check." So I did one, and was rather suprised when it failed. Everything looked very real. I walked down the street, and told people it was a dream. But then one of them started shouting, and everybody was really pissed at him because he woke everybody up.

#2 - Lucid #2
I was in a room with many other people, and immedieitely lucid. I told the other people, then helped one of them smash down a window. The window led into a park, where I flew around and kept trying my main goal, which didn't work.

----------


## Lseadragon

I was playing violin for a concert, but I didn't know how to play, so I just played one string at a time.

I was lucid, in some sort of aztec structure, and I asked people who I was. But their answers were not clear. Then I turned into- a fish.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 
I was a pirate. I had five dollars, a treasure map and a drawing of a cross inside a wooden case. I went on a boat out to see, and eventually after sailing up a river to the sounds of banjos I found a job. I'm not sure what it was though, but it involved leverage.

#1 (last night)
This rich guy had died, and left a theme park with all these clues. If you went to his funeral, you got a free Blackberry, but we were a week too late.

----------


## Lseadragon

Voldemort had stolen the Philosopher's stone. So I followed him, grabbed his coat, and we sat down and talked about how wealth isn't that good. Someone brought us baked potatoes.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Willow Farm
 I was at a barbeque. They had halal sausages as well as the regular ones. But then everybody started changing into random things. Some were plants, some were animals, some were just distorted people. The people who weren't plants wandered off. I was this weird purple mouse thing, and I was floating in the air somehow. But then I realised that it was impossible, and I stopped floating. 

#2 - IRC
I was on IRC, talking to people, but I was also in this world I had created in a game. It was cool looking. Then we had to take the train somewhere, and got rather lost.

----------


## bro

> #1 - Willow Farm
>  I was at a barbeque. They had halal sausages as well as the regular ones. But then everybody started changing into random things. Some were plants, some were animals, some were just distorted people. The people who weren't plants wandered off. I was this weird purple mouse thing, and I was floating in the air somehow. But then I realised that it was impossible, and I stopped floating. 
> 
> #2 - IRC
> I was on IRC, talking to people, but I was also in this world I had created in a game. It was cool looking. Then we had to take the train somewhere, and got rather lost.



Hmm....that is one strange dream. in fact..that is basically the defenition of "dream"...hah..crazy things happening. I'll be at your dream bbq next time..wonder what i'll turn into. 

Oftentimes in dreams people do impossible things, realize it's impossible, stop doing it and yet STILL fail to realize it's a dream..hehe..perhaps next time, sounded pretty cool.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Camp Somewhere
We were walking along a track I've been on before. A fork in the track - we went right. We ended up at the sea, where there was this railing, and we went swimming holding onto the railing. The waves were high, and nearly washed us out to sea.

#2 - Books
I found myself in a store. I went to the storekeeper, but I knew it wasn't open yet, so I asked if he had anything to sell. He said he had three items, and held up these three books. One I've read before in a previous dream.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - ML8, ML8
It was 1am. I was returning from a party. But I had a blanket and pillow with me, so I decided it was too late; and so I went to sleep on the grass. I woke up, and it was 3am. I'm thinking "I really should be getting home". So I go home on the tram, and everyone at home is still awake.

#2 - The Green Goo
Now I don't really remember the start of this, but what I do remember is really cool. We were three magicians walking through a forest going to stop this guy. We could summon arrows into things and such. Following a river, we would have to defeat guardians at certain points. We were looking for the next guardian, when suddenly we noticed that up the river it was being consumed with green goo. Now since the goo obviously consumed living things, we couldn't touch it. But then we suddenly saw the guardian in the river; made of rock so the goo wouldn't affect it. Quickly, one of our party lept into the river, and pulled out the beaver controlling the guardian, throwing it to us to destroy.

But now there was not enough time to escape the green goo. If it consumed you, it would make a thousand half-living mockeries of you out of what it consumed. So rather than suffer this fate, she activated a stone which sucked out all her lifeforce, killing her instantly. Then the horrible tide washed over, and she was no more.

We were very much saddened, but we had no time to dwell on it - we had to move on, to destroy the creator of these monstrosities.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Dragon
Influenced by a book I read. We were running away at night from these people who were trying to leap onto us. If they tried, I just hit them. Then somebody turned into a dragon and scared them away.

#2 - Vendetti
I heard somebody talking on the phone about me. Someone else was listening to the person on the other end. When they found out, they were really angry, so we got one of them arrested for acting inappropriately. When they got arrested, two police officers came in their car. One was called Vendetta and the other Vendetti. I think the car was called something like Fury.

#3 - Furbox
I was on a train, and one carriage was designated the orca carriage. But I went in there, and there were no orcas - just some people standing around. We were all going somewhere in a big group, and I said to the group that all the orcas should really go in there.

Then we came to this big place where we paid to put on animal costumes and fight each other with sticks. But somebody else had taken my costume. I shouted at the staff, demanding a costume or my money back.

----------


## Lseadragon

Should have written earlier - now all I can remember is that I was a serpent, and annoyed that people weren't noticing. So I pointed it out, and people were amazed, but then I realised I was still human.

They continued to be amazed anyway.

Then I ran off and became sorta lucid, which crashed the dream.

----------


## The Cusp

> Then we came to this big place where we paid to put on animal costumes and fight each other with sticks.



That sounds like a lot of fun!





> I was a serpent, and annoyed that people weren't noticing.



I would have bitten them!

----------


## Lseadragon

Right.

I got a book on astral projection - 90 day guide sort of thing - and it looks quite okay. I got up to day 23 last time, but I'm starting again. So I'm starting up my dream journal again, and adding anything notable with these projection efforts.

#1 - Poweruppu
 I was in a shopping center, but there were constantly power outages, and everyone was very irritated. I went outside with someone, and we tried to light candles, but Boston the pug (who is real in reality) kept knocking them over and putting them out. We were despairing, but we eventually we got some lit.

#2 - Lost Wallet
I was walking along a road next to a train station when I realized I had lost my wallet and some stuff. I asked this lady if she would help, and she asked if that was it there, pointing to nothing. No...it wasn't. But then she asked if /that/ was it, and pointed to two leopard-print wallets on the ground, much like mine. I went over to them, but they weren't mine, and they didn't hold any money, although one had a camera. Then I found all my stuff and a couple of jumpers in a sports bag.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Aphex Twin and castle?
This was all a bit disjointed. There was a big party with loud music playing, but for some reason it was Cliffs by Aphex Twin (which is probably the antithesis of dance music). I wanted to freak everyone out, so I changed the song to Grass (also by Aphex Twin). 

Then I was at a pool party of some sort, but I wasn't sure where to go. I went over to this group, but they said I was in the wrong place, as they were having a party for a girl's school. So they pointed me in the right direction.

After something to do with Boards of Canada, I was put on this time trial rollercoaster, but it got stuck going round and round in the first loop, and I had to nudge it in third person to get it going again. The whole dream moved into 3rd person, and the coaster car turned into a small red ball, which went through this Rube Goldberg machine made up of flippers and snakes inside a castle. I found it vaguely disappealing, as snakes would swallow the ball.

#2 - FREE MUD
We were all standing on an grassy oval in a line. A man in front of us gave instructions - we had to collect oil in our drink bottles and take it somewhere. My drink bottle had some water still in it, so I poured it out as I ran (even though it was a waste) and the watered ground turned to mud, so I started shouting "Free mud!" Several other people started doing it as well.

#3 - Bluegrass Dedication
I was at a concert. I wanted them to play Merzbow or something but instead they were playing the blues. A man came on stage after one act holding a weird guitar and said: "This song is dedicated to the grandfather of a friend of mine who died. He was like a young mother to me." Everyone found this rather funny.  ::roll::

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Operation
There was a woman on an operating table. A drip full of blue liquid was attached to her causing her to swell up. She started shouting that she couldn't take it and she was going to burst, but someone pointed out the drip was nearly empty. So it emptied, and then she went for a walk around while swollen, and went into a bathroom full of people.

#2 - Housing Estate
We were on a trip, and we arrived at a housing estate on a beach; oddly enough I recognized it from somewhere. We went in one of the unlocked houses and made lunch, even though everybody was having lunch outside. Then the rest of the dream was about laundry.

#frag - Someone was saying "They sleep under mattresses!"

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - I was taking a shower for a Christmas party I had to go to. While I was doing this I found several types of coral growing on me. There were also two deep sea creature things. Later on some anonymous agents came up to me and asked if I had the coral anywhere, as it was a new lifeform.

So we went to this Christmas thing, and I got a couple of presents; but I was in several places at once.

----------


## Lseadragon

_#1 - COMMERCIALISM_
I was in a shopping center with my mum; people kept giving us $50 notes and scratch tickets. My mum was very excited by these gifts. There was a machine which dispensed plastic balls with names written in fancy writing inside for a dollar; but I turned the dispenser thing and one came out for free. The balls had weird slats to open.

Then I was at a cafe with one of my cousins and a random homosexual man. I had an iced coffee. In the background a slowed down version of Jefferson Airplane's "White Rabbit" was playing; it also had weird instrumental breaks, and only went to the second verse. A waitress came and took my empty iced coffee but I held on to it, wanting to finish the last drop since it was really good; and the gay man's wife came up, and they started dancing. I really needed to go to work, so I got up and went, finding along the way a bunch of tapes of Kayne West rapping over Radiohead B-sides.

_
#2 - "Erm...reptile room!"_
I was at a conference of some sort, which I was getting payed to be at. I don't remember what they were talking about now. I went home on the train after a while; but then I worried when that I wasn't actually meant to go home! So I started back to the train, and did a reality check while I was heading back. So it went through. It was cool because everything was quite realistic, as it is in my dreams. I didn't expect it to work. I shouted "INCREASE LUCIDITY" a few times; everything got brighter, as it was evening, but it was not huge. So I went flying, but everything went blurry and lost focus completely, which usually signifies I'm about to wake up. So I pretended I was flying through a dust storm to hold onto the thread of the dream, and landed in a selection menu. I selected some place and got out of that. 

So I was in a house now; a widescreen TV was on. I saw a picture of a dolphin near the TV and went over to try and get it out of the picture. But the dolphin disappeared as I got near. So instead I tried to go into the TV but I only succeeded in knocking it over.  ::?:  Someone shouted at me for knocking over their TV, and I quickly pulled it back up. Then I watched for a little while. It was playing a religious movie overdubbed with gangsta dialog. 

Then I was in a bookstore. Attempts to transform into a dragon here again failed miserably per usual, so I picked up a book at random and started reading aloud just as a siren started going off. It was funny reading the book; it could be read, but it was all well-arranged gibberish. A person came past me on his way to the back door (which had changed from a door to a bag-hanger wall and back) and obviously amused by my reading, said "Thank you, crazy idiot," or something in that vein. As he went out the door, I followed him, and asked him how I could turn into a dragon, but he didn't answer until he was suddenly sitting down and I told him I'd kill him if he didn't answer. He became extremely nervous at this point, sweating profusely, but still didn't answer; he looked like he truly couldn't think of anything. I said that it didn't have to work, it just had to be an idea; so after a moment's hesitation he blurted out "Reptile room." I went out into a hallway, shouting "Great idea, thanks!" and went up and down the hallway, designating rooms as reptile rooms. The first one I went into was just a bathroom; the second one was full of bobcats, which started viciously chasing me. Bah.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Babysitting

I was looking after a bunch of people who were all several years older than me. Someone had left a meal on the stove, and noodles were spilling everywhere. I picked up the ones that had fallen out of the pot and ate them.

A couple of the people had found a pop gun, and attached an electronic thing to it so it would reset itself.

#2 - Kablizzy's a transsexual?

----------


## Lseadragon

# - Incoherent images

I don't want dim sims and coffee. Why did I get these dim sims? I'm not even hungry.I was late for school, packing my bag with all this food.I had to take a picture of two people.There was a serpent in a cave. I was in love with her but she liked a robot better.I was in Toys R Us singing Nowhere Man with a friend.

----------


## Lseadragon

More images. Damn you alarm clock for not going off! >_<

I was riding my bike home, and I encountered a huge lake that had sprung up. Over in the distance were chain bridges you could go over, but it was impossible to take a bike, so I was rather pissed.We were in a zoo, climbing up a staircase while singing Stairway To Heaven. We came to another part of the zoo with all these animals in glass cases, and I talked about how you must protect against fire ants, as they will cause excruciating pain  for up to 24 hours if they bite you. So look for where they live, and if you're going there, wear protection.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Camp Bacon

I'm watching a news report about all this bad stuff happening around the world; disasters and wars and people drowning in trucks. It cuts to a remote control truck sinking, and a boy taking out the battery, looking at it. "It's dead," he says. I walk through the water I'm in to the shore, holding the truck, and see the boy's older brother. He's driving up and down the shore in search of flotsam; he's going to be pissed when he finds out the truck is broken. But he goes off to his job at the dump, where he works from 1 to 7pm. A bunch of people bring him chicken and bacon for dinner; someone throws a bit of chicken on the ground, and I snatch it up, not wanting to waste food. A couple of people are disgusted by this. I take a bit of bacon also.

Then I am at this camp. We have done something, and we are running back to line up and get registered. I stop for a drink, which costs me a few places in line. When I get to the front of the queue, they ask me about my name; I've put down Mr. Cray instead of my name, and they ask why I did this. I don't have any reason, as I didn't think we had to put down our real names. The interrogation stresses me out a bit. Then they ask "Did you eat your bacon at breakfast?" I feel very guilty about this, crashing a bike into a pole, and I realise they're going to separate us into bacon-eating and non bacon-eating groups for the next activity. So I run away, screaming "NO! NO!" and they corner me inside a milk bar. But I smash down the shelves, hit them, and go running across some railway tracks, to a serene forest where snow is falling. I ask myself despairing "Why did I sign up for this? I didn't want to do five days; I just wanted to stay at home." But thinking about this, I do a reality check, and I'm relieved. The forest starts going blurry though. I shout "Increase lucidity!" but nothing happens, and it keeps blurring. I fall into a river, and the dream ends in a blur.

----------


## Lseadragon

#

I dreamt I was dreaming and talking to somebody over Skype. There was something about drones. Also, we were in the future where this girl was looking after us; we made plans to go back but then somebody came to get us, which was a pain because it would lead to more hijinks, instead of just ending the thing.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Hill Party

We were having a street party on a hill. Somebody put on The Orb's O.O.B.E on my turntable stereo system, and I listened to that for a bit. Homer Simpson arrived, and threw parcels filled with confetti everywhere, to the annoyance of a couple of people. Then I went sliding down the hill on the nature strip, soon followed by someone who was also listening to the music. Somehow we came to a forest, where there was an evil wizard who had captured an old man's soul, and kept making justifications while he cackled. So we killed him, and put the old man in a pot full of water. This old man had a hollow head, so we took the brain and scalp of the wizard and put it in his head. The scalp didn't quite fit though, so we added more water until he was submerged in the yellow liquid, and then stirred it with a magic necklace. But instead of fixing him, he turned into an image of a beautiful woman. You could rearrange her limbs at will to make her look quite aquatic; I snapped at a few people who were doing this. "Stop that!"  Then I wanted to turn the image into a dragon, so I intended to add a Dragonforce CD to the mix. Some dancing guy came up and said he needed our protection. I said I'd give it to him if he gave us a Dragonforce CD, but we ended up following him anyway.


#2 - Well

I was on the sideboard of a tram; I thought "Hey, I must still be dreaming." So I jump off the tram into traffic, and get run over by several cars. Eventually I start climbing over the cars, and try to summon the dragon I've tried turning into. After a few cars it was in the seat of one, though oddly human looking. I nuzzle it; someone else in the car says "Well, I guess this is the way it's going to be."

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Thom Yorke sings the songs of Radiohead

I dreamt that Thom Yorke came to sing at our house. I was playing video games while I was there, and got his autograph a couple of times before he sang, but he didn't sign his name; he just wrote random names on a napkin. We sat down in a little hallway crevice and he started singing. The only one I can remember he sang was a weird version of Everything in Its Right Place, which he played on piano; the other ones were from Kid A, Amnesiac, or simply don't actually exist, and were done to backing tracks. After four songs he stopped and we all had dinner. 

Afterwards some of our guests left and we went for a walk. Thom told us for the second part of his set he needed a bass guitar, and we didn't have one. I volunteered to run to my cousin's house, who did have one. This would take about 20 minutes, and Thom was annoyed at the delay but accepted it. I ran through a building full of junk, including a gas stove you weren't meant to turn off and a limited edition handbag, and down some stairs while everyone remained on the top floor.

So I ran along the street. At the end of the street I encountered a bunch of people being taught in an impropetu way how to cook Chinese food really well. The only bit I remember was "And you can put one crocus into a pot of water, and then you have enough for the whole night. Other people, they don't do this, they're not Zen." 

And I came to a skate park, and realised I was running out of time; I asked a skater if he had a bass. He said yes, so I went to follow him; but my brother came up and said we had a bass actually, so it was okay. I followed him back through a corner store and up steps, where I tore up a cigarette packet, read Slaughterhouse 5, and realised I was in the telepathic army corps.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Evil Robots

White robot aliens came from outer space and with the help of a multinational polluted the atmosphere so it was liveable for them but not for us. The multinational then rationed the remaining air and water.

----------


## Lseadragon

I was walking in India. We were in a group of three and each time we passed a checkpoint we had a 50/50 chance of one of us being shot. So we got to this checkpoint, and there were three more to go. So we had a 50/50 chance of one of us getting there. But then this guy said there were actually fifteen more checkpoints, and I balked at this. So I went off somewhere.


Then I was walking in what looked like slums. I climbed onto the roof of one, and  shouted at this guy who wanted my money. He threw his wallet around, then somebody ran in and tried to take it. He also said that if you dreamed about a cup full of bees in a field, all your wishes would come true (although the bees had nothing to do with it, and were actually detrimental.)

----------


## Lseadragon

The world was about to end, and we were all going to die. A comet was going to hit the earth at about 10am, maybe closer to 11. People went crazy and looted. I was at home, making SMSs on my phone, when Jandek (an experimental blues musician - look him up if you want) calls, saying my phone was screwing up his phone by being on, filling it with messages. I turn it off but eventually it's on again. So I talk to Jandek for a while, and eventually we go to watch the comet coming. I suggest we use bicycles to get into the city to watch; Jandek has a motorbike but then he finds it doesn't work. So we cycle in along the path. Along the way we see these screens showing which countries are destroying each other; Britain has four points, and has allied with Russia, and Tibet has been destroyed which is a shame. We get into the city, and browse the shops until a high pitched whistling announces the comet. We head outside to watch, and it's coming right down at us. So it hits, and I die. I think "Hey, now I'll know what happens after death!" But I come back as a low-powered astral entity, who has to help a whole lot of people (there's plenty of survivors) before I can go to Heaven.

----------


## Lseadragon

Bah, why is it so hard to remember to dream?

I was at a restaurant, but I wasn't really hungry so I pulled out my laptop and started working. Somebody pulled the plug on my laptop though, and it turned off, so I got upset. SO I went off for a bike ride and came back 20 minutes later, where the people I was with had ordered burgers, and everybody else had left. They wondered where I had gone.

I was in my kitchen, and a ginger cat came in and tried to get in the fridge. I shooed it out.

----------


## Lseadragon

Yesterday:

I had been transported into this yellow pyramid brick maze, where I had four minutes to grab all the valuable stuff I could. I walked around, picking up swords and armour, but after the two minute bell I found in a drawer several notes and pictures by Charles Darwin. I realised these were more valuable than the rest of it put together, and dumped all the other stuff I was carrying.

Then I tried to get out, but the four minute siren had gone. You had to pour a whole glass of gravy over your head to get out.

Today:
The government was trying to get everybody to turn gay, saying it was better for the environment. A few of us realized it was actually just a scam so they didn't have to save water. Everyone was building coal power plants on their computer screens; I wondered why they didn't build solar, as it was cheaper, cleaner, and produced more energy. But it turned out coal only took up 6 kilobytes, while solar took up 300 megabytes.

----------


## Lseadragon

I dreamt I had found a Nord Lead in a second-hand shop for only $200. Some of the screens didn't work but it still played fine. I didn't have enough money so I gave the guy a deposit while I went to get more money.

----------


## Lseadragon

This company had read my resume and they were really interested. I went into the massive corporate building (which I'd been in in a previous dream) and went to find the lift that went to the top floor, unlike all the other lifts. It was all the way down the back of a courtyard, and I skipped over the tiles next to it. Somebody was watching me skipping, and they were going to call security, as I wasn't meant to be on those tiles; but then they saw me go into the lift and it was all right.

Inside the lift there were two buttons for floors: Both of them said "1". I pressed the one on the right and the lift shot up really fast, going ten floors at a time. Then I got out and went into a lobby. They called me up, and somehow there was a big argument, as they were being mean to one of my friends.


Then I was on a boat in the middle of a river in the middle of a desert in the middle of nowhere with somebody else. We were trapped, we had little food or water, and I could see the square sand construction stretch off into the distance. We found a little island that was 8"x8" rather than the 5"x5" of our boat.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Genes and Books

I was out riding looking for second-hand book stores that were still open. The one near our house was only open from 8:30 to 10am. I thought they'd never make money like that.  :tongue2:  Thus, I rode around for a half hour, coming to this health center where I had been before. I went in, and for some reason got really angry at the staff, swearing at them repeatedly.

Then it changed to the story of a guy who worked there who had superpowers but was in a bad state. I listened to him for a while, and we eventually found out the hospital had given him superpowers without his permission by altering his genes through a bloody bandage on his arm. He was pissed; but he had superpowers after all. He'd make them pay.

So I went home; then I mucked about for a while, and realized I'd missed work. DAMMIT.

#2 - Silent Segway

We were walking along a path in a grassy open park. Suddenly, all these people on segways and skateboards and other motorised devices came speeding towards us in complete silence, and went past us. We came to the top of a hill, and found a solitary guy on a railboard (a board you would attach to a rail and slide along the rail like a monorail) trying to get on the rail. We laughed at him, and then for some reason we went railboarding across the grass. I wasn't very good at it. 

We were railboarding across the grass in a park.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - The Frozen Ferry
In a world of fast jets and trains, you would think people shun ferries. It certainly was partially that way; the owner only ran it every second day. But when it was open it would be quite a rush from smugglers trying to get across. It was maintained by a team of dolphins and orcas in the river. I was a sea serpent and it was currently my break. I accidentally unnerved one of the dolphins who had just gone on break as I was shouting something and he thought he was being called back to work already. So I swam past him and tried to clear that up.

Then I was looking for some dolphins, but they looked a bit weird and hostile. Someone did a loop over the ferry, getting a bonus, which made me feel a bit resentful. Then a witch froze the water, and it went into a bird's eye view, utterly silent. It stayed like that for about 20 seconds, then it broke again, and I went for the edge, coughing and frozen.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - 

I was hired to conduct an orchestra. My manager at the bakery would pay me 32 dollars, a quarter of what he would have to pay otherwise. So I went into a hall where the audience was, started them off with a 1-2-3-4, and they just played. I forget what instruments they were playing at that moment.

There was a break, and afterward I had to conduct more. But this time I didn't know what song they were playing at all, and they were playing double basses and flutes in odd solos. It was quite interesting music; but the audience was there for a funeral so I was getting nervous.

Thus, I took the truck out the back, and walked in front of it, trying to steer it into a parking position. Then I walked down this muddy hill, and to save the night we had to bury the blood of a "virgin born from a virgin birth". A virgin birth was apparently a birth on the second full moon of the month, and luckily we had someone who was born just then. So we walked around, looking for the right patch of earth to bury the blood in, and argued about it for a long time. 

Then I woke up; I was at a computer desk in the middle of the hill. The clock said 5AM, and that was adjusted back for daylight savings; crap! I'd missed the whole concert. They were going to be pissed. 

It went into third person here, and it had two snow(wo)men riding along on sleds. They were discussing the nature of reality, and while most of it is lost to me now, one bit sticks out.

Snowperson 1: Just because something isn't real doesn't make it any less beautiful or worthy.
Snowperson 2: ...do you think we might not be real?
Snowperson 1: (looking back at the scenery) Well, it is beautiful.

Then they found the Cat in the Hat's hat. They hoped whoever had lost it might find their hats as a replacement.

----------


## apachama

That dream doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. But its wonderful, care to elucidate?

----------


## Lseadragon

Partials

#1 - I dreamt the people from A Current Affair were doing a piece of ballistic missiles killing innocent civilians. They dressed up in burlesque outfits among all the injured civilians and described the missiles as "funky and fun - but unfortunately they won't explode and release Kit Kats". They interviewed a woman holding her injured child, asking her what she thought about the funky missiles, but she ran away from them.

#2 - I was going along roads, heading toward Mt Radiation. I got in a car with a little girl and her father, to hitchhike. We drove past Mt Radiation, and it was 52m after the turnoff, but the father said that's as far as we could go, because it was filled with radiation. But that was a lie; the gates were open and I could see people having a party at the bottom.

#3 - We had just got into a parking spot, and were about to open our doors when this guy in a roofless car comes in to the spot next to us and blocks one of our doors. He's also only parking to jump in his car and get his phone out (who was driving?  ::shock:: ). So we're really pissed at him, and we send him annoying texts pertaining to be from Boards of Canada.

Apachama: Which one?

----------


## Lseadragon

I dreamt of some Spanish village. A. and I were in a parking lot, coming out of something. We had a campervan (apparently we had two though, but I didn't see the second one) and A sorta implied I should sit in the roof section, but I just sat on a chair in the back instead. I was originally going to drive but I'm too young, so A drove instead.

Then we drove down a steep cliff, and almost plunged off the edge of a corner (which I recognised from somewhere) but we swerved and we were okay. A. somehow ran into a version of himself that was outside, and so he was injured.

I can't remember what I did when I was walking around the Spanish village. I think for at least part of it I was driving, and committed quite a few offenses because the police were on my tail, and I could see when I pressed start that I had a fine in the realm of 384,000. 

I ended up jumping into this apartment building from a ledge, where there was a guy passed out, and around $500-600 on the floor in $50 notes. I picked them all up, even though K. said not to. The guy also had a large collection of videos, DVDs and books, but I didn't take any of those. I considered coming back with some of my books to arrange a swap though.

So we left, and stood underneath the apartment building in a covered walkway. K. was getting really worried about the police, so I jumped up quite high in the air to try and make a point that she shouldn't be worried. I don't think she understood but my point was it was a dream, as I couldn't jump that high in reality.

So to dissuade her fears further I got out her iPhone and called a cab to escape from the police, and one pulled up immediately to my delight. It was just like Waking Life, I thought (even though it wasn't). We got in the car, and Ronald Mcdonald was driving, although he was a black guy with dark hair and looked nothing like the part. K. looked at me strangely for having Ronald Mcdonald drive, and I assumed it must be something of my subconscious. I told him to just cruise for now, and avoid the police until I thought of somewhere to go.

finished later

----------


## Lseadragon

God, my dreams are very long and vivid recently. I haven't been writing them down because they had really quickly, but I'm making a concerted effort now to get at least something down.

This one is more disconnected impressions though. I can trace most of it back to things I'd seen the day before. A lot of it came from an Inspector Rex episode I'd been watching.

#1

The dream was centered around a villain who had a jar full of these little green round things. Right at the start of the dream my brother ate about half the jar, but there weren't any noticeable ill effects.

Throughout the dream, various people were trying to get this jar (the "merchandise") and take the villain down. There was one man in a toga, who walked through a forest and came upon the house where some of it might be. So he carefully went in the back door; but alas! There was a person out the front, who saw him and threw a knife at him. So he ran out the back again, avoiding the knife, but there were actually two people, both expert knife throwers. Their names were some variant of Alice and Alexander, and they were a brother and sister team. Alice had been out the front. They threw five knives at him, taking turns, but all missed, and the man wondered if they'd run out of knifes. But they were just taking their time; the sixth and seventh came down on each of his earlobes, and the eighth and final came down right in the middle of his head.

Later on a group of us were confronting the villain, and he revealed the use of those little green balls in the jar, firing them at us. Where they hit the wound would bleed copiously (streams of blood from each one, and there were a lot) but everybody felt rather euphoric. But I shouted at everyone to keep fighting and we won somehow.  

#2

Then I was at a fair where I would have to sing. I wandered off, and found a hamburger stand right on the outskirts. When I turned back around the whole place was covered in dense fog. This didn't seem to be good news for the hamburger stand, as now nobody could see them.

I wandered back in, and I sat down among this group of people having a picnic. One offered me this covered plate of pastie as a thank-you. I didn't know what it was for, but it was for sitting on a foam plane she owned. She didn't seem sarcastic but then she got really angry and demanded I pay $400  for repairs to the foam plane, which had a couple of tiny holes. As she picked it up she ripped it a lot more, and we looked at each other strangely.

#3

And I was in a spaceship. I think I was an android. Data from Star Trek was showing me the Foley B drive, of which there were four in the room. They were set far into the wall because they were highly attracted to one another, and thus could not be put in the open. In complete contradiction of this, he took one out of the wall and held it up. I could probably draw the drive, it sticks out in my mind.

#4 

I'm sure there was something about a swimming pool as well.

#5

Also a classroom full of computers.

----------


## Lseadragon

It's hard to stand the si-i-ight of two dogs dead under a, sky, so, blue
You've got to stop the blood to your head; to see the breath in front of you.

#1 - King Snapper comes first

We had got a boat from the Apple compound, (me, my dad, my brother) and we were out fishing. My brother had a rather good fish on the line, but he fell in and was gasping for air. I thought we should do something, but my dad had another fish on the line, and he was busy with that. Eventually he caught it, and it was a king snapper, about as big as me. Then I pushed the boat over the lake to go pick up my brother, and stop him from drowning. I almost crashed into the edges of the lake once or twice, but I stopped it with my feet. 

We returned the boat to the Apple compound. We had to rub a towel on a tag to get it to validate, and fill in all these fields. But it filled them in with nonsense like "Baquira". I said that was okay, it was a code word for something.

#2 - Willy Wonka, Virtuoso

We were watching Willy Wonka, who was in a box like a reptile enclosure. He was playing this set of five chimes, which were each as big as his head (he was really small) but he was mainly using the first two. Someone asked why didn't he use the others, I said be patient. Eventually he did use them all, first in fills and runs, and then hitting them all at once. For the grand finale, he hit them so hard they wrapped over a beam in the ceiling and fell down again, and four aimed out of the box while one stayed inside; an amazing feat considering they were intertwined very closely. I said that was something he always does, it's always fantastic.

#3 - I don't want these!

Somebody had brought me lots of CDs, and about $300 in cash, but I didn't feel right taking it. Two of the CDs were actually lyrics booklets for a CD I already had, and were disguised as dictionaries; so I wrote on their spines to distinguish them. I eventually decided to take 3 of the CDs (the three main Boards of Canada albums) but nothing else.

#4 - Doubling Down
I doubled down on a 2 and 8; but I get 21 for both!

#5 - Assassination and Heroin

I was required to shoot this guy, as it was a war. He was in the other room, shooting out the window. A girl, presumably my commanding officer, and looking like Lara Croft, gave me ammo off her keyring, although I already had ammo. But when I went into the room to shoot him, I didn't want to waste the pointed bit on the ammo; I wanted to use the actual bullets. I tried to get the bullets out of their casing, and dropped a few, but he didn't turn around. Then I couldn't get them into the gun anymore, so I went forward as he finally noticed me and tried to stab him with the pointed bit.

Then the dream flipped around and I was the guy who was being stabbed. Actually he'd just been hit on the head, and he was kinda appalled that they didn't kill him but just warned him, as he knew the officer girl had it out for him.

Later on he was accused by army officials of taking a kilo of heroin from somebody to transport. He knew it was a frame-up, but the army officials wouldn't listen and they kept saying how appalled there were. So he started smashing up their desk in a desperate attempt to get them to listen to him.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Aphex, Housekeeper

Aphex Twin had been keeping our house clean, and I came home and looked around. I was looking for the synthesizers he would have been using at our house. I found two in the garden, both virtual synthesizers from Reason in reality (although they were physical here) - a Subtractor and something of a cross between a Thor and a ReDrum. I looked around the rest of the house but couldn't find any other synthesizers, to my puzzlement. Eventually I realised he'd probably keep most synthesizers at his house.

#2 - Invasion of Privacy

Someone had come to a party of ours. I didn't much like him. I also hid my pornography which was running on a computer, but left an explicit chat open by accident. When I came back to the computer, he'd left a notepad document open, explaining how appalled he was that the chat had called him a "brat".

#3 - Rail

I was trying to get home, and went to a rail crossing but it was closed, so I needed to find another one.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Detainment

I woke up, and it was one o'clock in the afternoon! My god, why hadn't anyone woken me? I needed to go to school!

But really, someone was nearby and they had tied me to my bed with invisible bonds, and were playing music in my head. The music got rather annoying, so I asked him to change it, and it became this thing I liked, purportedly from Fear of a Blank Planet but more like dubstep actually.

When I was released and allowed to walk around, everything was really realistic. I remember that quite well.


#1.5 - Camp

We were being sent out onto some sort of camp, and I was looking through somebody's wallet for coupons, as we would have to go into town to buy food. I remember one which said "The Tuss - To all the people that had received a special gift at (gig), 1st-7th of May, this may be redeemed for a long dress at (store) in Islington.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Breakfast

I was eating breakfast at home. I had a bowl of cereal filled with red things and honey while everyone else had pancakes. I didn't know why I had this cereal; I didn't like it.

#2 - The Other/Magpie

A group of people, including me, were in a cage, throwing anti-matter balls at the walls so the anti-matter gunk that was on the walls would be cleaned up. The anti-matter balls were only anti-matter on one side, so we could throw them with the other, and they were gravitationally attracted to the gunk.

After that clean-up I went out into a field nearby, which had a few trees but long grassy stretches.
I was thinking I had never been that good at magic; I hadn't even turned into anything. So I decided to try again, and jumped into the air with my eyes closed, flapping my arms. I didn't crumple back to the ground, so that was a good sign. I'm unsure if I turned properly into anything, but it was nice to be flying, and eventually I opened my eyes and came back down. 

Some people came over in a celebratory fashion, and one applied this orange device to each of my eyes in turn, asking me to blink afterwards. I think he was recording my memory on crystals inside the thing.

After that people wandered over to this goo in the distance I had seen before, as it was very big and eye-catching. I knew from experience that if you touched it, you would be turned into it, and if it was let loose it would never stop growing, so I tried to get them not to even touch the protective perspex it was behind.

#3 - Dubfunk
I was in a darkened room, with somebody showing me around. On the side of the room where he was, with lots of mixing desks, he said that was where he makes the "dub". On the side of the room I was on, which was filled with toy congas and bongos, he said he made the "funk" there, although sometimes he made kids music too. I doubted you could make the funk with only drums, but I kept quiet.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - I had to drive a car home 100 miles from something. I'm 15. 

#2 - There were all these knights in a schoolroom. They were going to kill us, but we blocked the door and they couldn't get through for a while. We hit upon the idea of using Obliterate, which would deal 2 damage to all of them (most knights only have 2 defense) and destroy their lands so they couldn't cast spells. However, a lot of other people were in the room, and since humans mostly have 2 defence we had to get them out of there.

After we'd got most of the people out somebody stole 50 dollars from my bag, saying he really needed it. I chased him, asking for a reason (I would have been happy to loan it if the reason was good) but he just ran away.

Then we were building models of a community. I said we needed a pub, a bakery, and a beach in our small coastal town. We had to mark some land as blue because the goo had taken it.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - Obstacle Course

I was fighting through these two obstacle courses, using a pug to break through the wooden barriers that had been set up. There were two courses, and on the second one (which was blue to the first's green) we got stuck, so we opened up the menu and restarted.

In this we got to the first course, and had to do it again, to my annoyance. But it was pretty easy. In the second one, the person I was racing against kinda cheated, and cut over all these flat hills of grass while I went through all the obstacles. 

At the end you had to jump off this wall and over these floating platforms over deep water. I dropped my pug first at first, and he ran into the water and sunk, and was quickly too deep to scoop him up. So I pressed Shift, reversed time, and jumped down carrying him instead, jumping over the platforms this way.

My time was 1:40, compared to 1:04 for the other guy, but it wasn't really a fair comparison. He didn't do the obstacles.

Much later on, when I was at home, I realised I'd left my pug in a corner. So I rewinded time a whole lot, and had to face the right way for it actually to go backwards. You could tell this by the rain that had just started just as quickly stopping.

#2 - War Council

I was working at the bakery but because I'd been talking to people I was running out of time. I had only 15 minutes left and I hadn't swept or mopped the floor inside. Then all these people came in, and I don't remember what happened here. The next scene, I had been taken in a car with all these other creatures who were going to wage war on something. 

My dad was in a green commander's outfit and talking to creatures on either side of the car. I didn't want to be a part of this war, so I decided to ask if I could walk back to the bakery and get my bike.

----------


## Lseadragon

EDIT: Sweet, page 7.

#1 - Who drew the Ladybug?

I was at school. Somebody had drawn graffiti all over one of the hallway ceilings, and the teachers were really angry. They mentioned where it was, and I went jogging off to take a look; several people laughed at this because running away was kinda suspicious, even though I'd never do it. One of my friends, who was a prime suspect due to his previous history in graffiti (there were three prime suspects) was also going to look and mentioned how suspicious it was, but I replied that if I'd really done it I would avoid suspicious things like that at all costs.

We got to the hallway, and the graffiti was terrible. It was just a mess of untidy red, black and white squares, not even tags or in neat rows. It was like a 3 year old's drawings. There were also drawings of ladybugs scattered through it. I was really disappointed; I'd been hoping for a mural, or at least skillful tagging.

I had the idea that my friend should take a picture of some of the graffiti he's done before and give it in, to prove he hadn't done it, as this just wasn't his style. He'd do it with more skill. But that wouldn't work because any graffiti is technically illegal, and he'd still get in trouble. So, I thought he should do a painting instead, but he shot that down; paintings can be in any style, if you try.

Then I was talking to the three prime suspects in a room where we all were. One actually admitted it, and there was a teacher right behind him so I told him to be quiet (don't know why really) but nobody noticed.

#2 - Jogging Man

This came back to me as I was typing the dream below.

There was an old man who was jogging back and forth past our house, saying random things. Eventually he came up and asked if he could come in and have something to eat. I wasn't sure about this. He lowered it to just asking if he could use our telephone, and then sit down. That seemed okay. I went in and got the telephone for him, and brought it out onto the veranda again.


#3 - Raptors on a Train

Okay, this one was very strange. I was a raptor (the stereotypical dinosaur type) standing on a train station platform. I had a curved silver dagger which looked cool. There was a rather bigger and more bulky raptor who had a broadsword, and was chasing me, slashing with the sword. He was slightly faster but not as agile, and he nicked me a few times but never quite got a slash in. I was doing all these things like jumping off and back on the platform at another bit. 

Eventually a train came, and I decided I'd try to get on it. We were both near the end of the platform, the end where the train was arriving from, so I jumped off the platform (not onto the tracks, but the other side), ran back past the other raptor, and jumped back on, trying to get to the train before I got slashed again. Then he was in front of me, so I got out my dagger to slash as I went past, as a distraction. I realized in time that I was holding the dagger the wrong way, and corrected myself.

I don't remember after that. Surely there's lots of metaphors in there.

----------


## Lseadragon

#1 - New Lizard

I had a new bearded dragon to go with the one I have now. It was black instead of yellowish. They slept together on a log and it was terribly cute. :3

#2 - Dream Theater WTF

I was the lead vocalist for Dream Theater. We were in somebody's living room and were playing for an audience of one. Also, one of our members was missing; not sure who, and we only had an old piano. I cut the set about 10 minutes in because I had to go to the bathroom.

#3 - Manta Ray
We were playing some sort of war game. You had to conquer territories; whenever you clicked on one you didn't occupy you would start a war. I decided we were a bit stuffed after that last war and clicked on one of the territories we already had. This brought up a place filled with all these weird flying sea creatures, which we had to categorize. I think we were a manta ray. Then a brightly coloured creature that looked like a flowery bush came up and chomped on us. This paralysed you, and you would sink to the sea floor, where it was waiting and would chomp you again. It was a bit of a bug; there wasn't any way out.

----------


## Lseadragon

I was at some birthday party, and there were lots of balloons on the ceiling. I had this magic balloon which I found you could give commands to to find stuff like water or food, or line up all the balloons smaller than it. I activated this second one and it started to put all the balloons on the roof in a  line, draping the deflated ones over the ones still floating. Two thirds completed I stopped it, my point proven. 

I also had this thing which looked like a purple magic midi pad controller with twelve pads. In a previous dream an evil wizard had been tracking me every time I used it. So I tried to sell it to somebody else but they wouldn't fall for it. Somebody suggested you use a delayed trigger on it, like leaving a balloon over it and letting it deflate to fall on it. This would mislead the wizard. 

Then they actually did want a magic midi controller, but not that one. I got $25 in small change coins and went to the magician's shop to buy another one. 

The shop layouts were interesting; they were back to back, and to get into one you had to climb over the walls of another, with the exception of the ones on the outside (who had the other disadvantage of only having one wall for their wares). I went through a bookshop (slamming into the wall as I tried to jump it) and a thief's shop before I got to the magician's. The midi controllers were $505 dollars, far out of my price range. 

Then the lights started going out, and people came up the side. I was scared that either the evil wizard or the police had found me. But it was just people doing a halloween thing

wandered around us

kiss

dance

assassination

going to kew

----------

